# Xiaomi WEMAX A300 (L1668FCF) 4k 9000 lumens UST



## TimHuey

Has anyone got any information on this? They have a 5000 lumen model that ends up around 1700 measured in real life use. I am hoping for around 3000 calibrated actual lumens for this 9000 lumen model.


----------



## copperfield74

I'm also curious to see the first reviews on this. Would be great if they did not just make it brighter but more reliable than the Mijia 4K Laser Projector concerning variable framerates and 3D quality.


----------



## TimHuey

Someone mentioned Xiaomi had 3 lasers on a previous model at 1500 lumens each, then marketing came and just added them all up and decided that was the lumen output. Hopefully that isn't continuing and this isn't just a 3000 lumen model with marketing hype.


----------



## Muricify

I'm between the Fengmi 4k Cinema and Wemax A300. They are stating 9k ansi lumen for A300, but that cannot be true. I think the performance will be similar, important for me is also the fan noise .


----------



## klas

Looks like this will be worthy to upgrade to 4k ust. Also it appears they listened to feedback and there a power button in the front as shown in this picture. 

https://www.xiaomitoday.com/xiaomi-wemax-a300/

As per usual 9000 China lumens need to be divided by 3 to get approximate ANSI lumens.

This needs to be moved to under 3k forum


----------



## klas

New Xiaomi 4k UST right below 3k mark

https://www.xiaomitoday.com/xiaomi-wemax-a300/

Hopefully they will have international version for it


Merge with this thread please:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-d...x-a300-l1668fcf-4k-9000-lumens-ust.html?amp=1


----------



## copperfield74

It would be interesting to know, if a global/international version is in the making.


----------



## ake1920

About fan noise, on banggood site it says 38db. Deal breaker for me. It is hard to find the perfect ust. If the number on banggood site is true,still waiting for the LG and optoma.


----------



## copperfield74

ake1920 said:


> About fan noise, on banggood site it says 38db. Deal breaker for me. It is hard to find the perfect ust. If the number on banggood site is true,still waiting for the LG and optoma.


Is 38db much? I mean normally there is sound playing and you are not so close to the projector. In my living room I'll be about 3 meters away from it. I can't imagine that the sound will be so noticeable. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ake1920

I have an 28db projector and its too loud for me.I also saw an epson and othet dlp projector thats noise is 20db and they were absolutely ok for me. I am using my projector as a TV. So at late time i watch tv with less sound and i am disturbed by noise, also on quiet scenes in a movie, the fans disturbing me again. So i am Searching For a projector with less noise and 4k.


----------



## klas

ake1920 said:


> I have an 28db projector and its too loud for me.I also saw an epson and othet dlp projector thats noise is 20db and they were absolutely ok for me. I am using my projector as a TV. So at late time i watch tv with less sound and i am disturbed by noise, also on quiet scenes in a movie, the fans disturbing me again. So i am Searching For a projector with less noise and 4k.


Unfortunately you won't find noise free or even quiet projectors in this size. You will have to go with larger ones that have bigger fans.


----------



## wheelee

simple review, looks interesting
https://www.awaqa.com/xiaomi-wemax-a300-review/


----------



## squall009

I'm looking forward to reviews on this one. If it has anywhere close to 3000 actual ANSI lumens it will be one of the brightest laser ust to date i believe. Something I haven't heard people mention yet is that they managed to improve contrast over the Xiaomi 4k chassis which was 3000:1. The A300 is advertising 4000:1. If they can really pull off those improvements this might be the one to get. I really want to see how it handles HDR tonemapping with that much output.


----------



## Johnny nz

shame there was no measurements taken, eg contrast, lumens, 3D effect, etc etc, the reviewer just reads out the xiaomi press release.


----------



## copperfield74

And it would be interesting to know how it handles 3D and if the is also this high pitched sound that others report of the Xiaomi Mijia 4K projector. 
I would like to know if the changes are worth 1000$ more than the Xiaomi one


----------



## klas

wheelee said:


> simple review, looks interesting
> https://www.awaqa.com/xiaomi-wemax-a300-review/


Excellent they confirmed that it's a power button and with the new price even more tempting. Bring on an international version!


----------



## cnc74

*My very own A300 arrives in the AM TODAY!!*

Hi all,

I am set to receive my shinny new A300 today. I will be back with my first impressions and observations in short time thereafter.


My current setup consists of the 2017 Xiaomi Maja (1080p) so this better be a clear step up or its going back!


----------



## wheelee

interesting to see the 9000 Lumens, so they say , in daylight view on a plain wall + ALR PET screen


----------



## qoopy

wheelee said:


> interesting to see the 9000 Lumens, so they say , in daylight view on a plain wall + ALR PET screen


Or is it 9000 nits? I'm confused.


----------



## Hummm

I just ordered my WEMAX L1668FCF from ******** using a $1k coupon bringing the total to $2,499.99 which incidentally is one penny short of my credit limit! Wow! I wouldn't have been able to order it otherwise... 

My question to owners of Chinese projectors is what power converter are you using? I am a University student and this is my largest purchase ever and I just want to make sure I don't fry it using a substandard voltage booster. I'm in the U.S. and presently looking at something like the below on Amazon (AVS won't let me share the link):
Seven Star SF500 500W 110v/220v 220v/110v Step Up/Down Automatic Transformer Adapter
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

My present projector is a Brookstone Big Shot which is a 720P UST that was only sold for a limited time. On clearance it want for as little as $200. It is a masterpiece of design. Much better than the LG 1080P UST projector I previously had but that my brother wouldn't return to me. It had a large exposed mirror and a problem with hot pixels. I'm looking forward to receiving this 4k Chinese unit but want to make sure I power it using the best converter I can find.


----------



## cnc74

No converter needed on any of the Xiaomi projectors.


----------



## klas

cnc74 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am set to receive my shinny new A300 today. I will be back with my first impressions and observations in short time thereafter.
> 
> 
> My current setup consists of the 2017 Xiaomi Maja (1080p) so this better be a clear step up or its going back!


 looking forward to your thoughts, I am still a bit on the fence with upgrading mine with non international version


----------



## Hummm

cnc74 said:


> No converter needed on any of the Xiaomi projectors.


Yes the Amazon reviewer of a "Video Projector,Xiaomi Mijia Laser projection TV Ultra Short Laser Display ALPD 150" Full HD Movie Viewing Home Cinema Theater Entertainment for 250000H life Voice Assistant w/Bluetooth Remote Control" (I can't post links yet) stated they have been using no voltage booster for 9 months. Running off of 110 Volts directly.

I wouldn't feel comfortable doing so without Xiaomi, Wemax, Fengmi, Apptronics, or Guangfeng gave the go ahead.


----------



## cnc74

Hummm said:


> Yes the Amazon reviewer of a "Video Projector,Xiaomi Mijia Laser projection TV Ultra Short Laser Display ALPD 150" Full HD Movie Viewing Home Cinema Theater Entertainment for 250000H life Voice Assistant w/Bluetooth Remote Control" (I can't post links yet) stated they have been using no voltage booster for 9 months. Running off of 110 Volts directly.
> 
> I wouldn't feel comfortable doing so without Xiaomi, Wemax, Fengmi, Apptronics, or Guangfeng gave the go ahead.


Do what you like...

Its capable of 90 to 220


----------



## Nath91sl

Anyone purchased this projector and had chance to test it?

Anyone know how it stacks up against the previous Xiaomi 4K projector?


----------



## Nath91sl

*Any update?*



cnc74 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am set to receive my shinny new A300 today. I will be back with my first impressions and observations in short time thereafter.
> 
> 
> My current setup consists of the 2017 Xiaomi Maja (1080p) so this better be a clear step up or its going back!


How are you getting on? Interested to see how you are finding this?


----------



## cnc74

https://youtu.be/ORxPgkP7nWg

More details and a better video later...


----------



## kvsmadhu

I’m wondering if there are any additional customs duties that we’ve to pay on top of the price on these websites? Any suggestions are highly appreciated because I’m very close to ordering one for myself.

Pls reply here or PM me directly.

Thanks!!!


----------



## yking90

Well, guess what? They brought back the 8 point keystone adjustment with this one 

Also, no, I ordered it from GB and I live in UAE and I didn't have to pay any additional duties


----------



## copperfield74

yking90 said:


> Well, guess what? They brought back the 8 point keystone adjustment with this one /forum/images/smilies/eek.gif
> 
> Also, no, I ordered it from GB and I live in UAE and I didn't have to pay any additional duties /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif


So how would you rate it? Does 3D work? How's the noise of the fans? Any coil sounds?


----------



## Nath91sl

yking90 said:


> Well, guess what? They brought back the 8 point keystone adjustment with this one
> 
> 
> 
> Also, no, I ordered it from GB and I live in UAE and I didn't have to pay any additional duties




You ordered if from GB? 
I thought these were Chinese retailers?

Does this mean there are some that are already landed in GB - so do not require international shipping if already in GB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperfield74

Nath91sl said:


> yking90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, guess what? They brought back the 8 point keystone adjustment with this one /forum/images/smilies/eek.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Also, no, I ordered it from GB and I live in UAE and I didn't have to pay any additional duties /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ordered if from GB?
> I thought these were Chinese retailers?
> 
> Does this mean there are some that are already landed in GB - so do not require international shipping if already in GB?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm quite sure he means ******** and not Great Britain.


----------



## wheelee

it's really Best to ask around otherwise tihs would really grind your Gears!


----------



## Hummm

kvsmadhu said:


> I’m wondering if there are any additional customs duties that we’ve to pay on top of the price on these websites?


I didn't have to pay any. Shipped out for the exact value on the products listing for me. From HK to USA... I think you only pay duties and stuff like that when you have to return, exchange, repair something form my understanding...


----------



## Projected Resolutions

*RS-232 Cable?*

I received my A300 yesterday and still waiting on my UST Screen, but I noticed that they included a USB to RS-232 cable in the box and the manual mentions the cable being included. Anyone have any ideas if this means the projector is controllable via serial and if so what the codes are?

I've reached out to xiaomi with no response yet. Also translated entire manual and there is nothing else about the serial cable, just that it's included in the box.


----------



## Hummm

cnc74 said:


> https://youtu.be/ORxPgkP7nWg
> 
> More details and a better video later...


If the A300's superiority over any other projector in the Xioami ecosystem is "a tough call!!" then in my estimation, every parameter listed by the vendors is suspect. From contrast to brightness, to lamp life and color gamut. 

Would rtings.com do an objective tests on the entire ecosystem of projectors I wonder? I mean at some point someone has got to stop drinking the cool aid and verify what is being pumped don't they? Especially considering how half-hazardly the specs are presented, in moving target units, first lumens, then Chinese lumens, then ANSI lumens, then Nits for example. The myriad of white label offerings for Xioami ecosystem projectors. The power supply being inaccurately labeled other than its purported functional range of 90 to 220 V. These are not good signs... 

My A300 just landed in L.A. today and I'm having buyers remorse worrying that I just actually bought a pixel shifting Xioami Mijia along with a giant sized portion of age-old hype...


----------



## Nath91sl

Hummm said:


> If the A300's superiority over any other projector in the Xioami ecosystem is "a tough call!!" then in my estimation, every parameter listed by the vendors is suspect. From contrast to brightness, to lamp life and color gamut.
> 
> 
> 
> Would rtings.com do an objective tests on the entire ecosystem of projectors I wonder? I mean at some point someone has got to stop drinking the cool aid and verify what is being pumped don't they? Especially considering how half-hazardly the specs are presented, in moving target units, first lumens, then Chinese lumens, then ANSI lumens, then Nits for example. The myriad of white label offerings for Xioami ecosystem projectors. The power supply being inaccurately labeled other than its purported functional range of 90 to 220 V. These are not good signs...
> 
> 
> 
> My A300 just landed in L.A. today and I'm having buyers remorse worrying that I just actually bought a pixel shifting Xioami Mijia along with a giant sized portion of age-old hype...




I would say to do any tests/reviews with a decent projector screen.

Projecting against a wall won’t allow any projectors to be their best. And it would make it very difficult to see differences between projector performance.

The video in the post above is projected without the use of a screen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnc74

*And now I have received an infraction...... Seriously? like for real!*

Ok... I just logged in for the first time since I made the video comparing the old and the new and found that I have received an "Infraction"!!


Wow...


----------



## Hummm

cnc74 said:


> Ok...
> Wow...


Your impressions Sir, are alone putting the Xiomi ecosystem in it's rightful order. Nobody else has offered a comparison between such vastly different spec'd projectors. I read on your Youtube video that they AVSforum nixed your follow up comments and vilified you. Is AVSforums like HeadFi where they also make your post irrecoverable in such instances? 

Or can you copy what you said and share it elsewhere more facilitating? 

P.S. Forum politics may not be to blame here. You might have just been interceded by the filter algorithms, no? Anyway I'm looking forward to hearing how bad of an investment I made in my A300 currently going through customs as opposed to any of the substantially less expensive 4k ones...


----------



## Hummm

I've been utilizing the Wemax A300 for a few days now and can say that it is indeed very bright to the point that it can hurt your eyes at night. Here it is with the florescents in my door room on as well. It was already set to English and there was no need to sideload anything for that. 










The vendor I bought it from in Hong Kong I think also opens it and inspects it before shipping it out which helps with ensuring you don't get a dud and have to do all of the loss mitigation no one wants to undertake, especially with a foreign vendor. 










But that does mean there will be greasy fingerprints on the product, scuffs on cords and dust/debri on the lens window. Mine shipped to me with a spec of dust on the inside of the glass. I can't see any effect on the image and those specs eventually form anyway but just a point to keep in mind if you are gifting one of these.


----------



## Hummm

My only input device is my engineering laptop which is a Fujitsu T726 with an i7-6600u and integrated HD Graphics 520 sitting on the dedicated Fujitsu docking station. It took me days to research the capabilities of this laptop, the Xiaomi ecosystem of USTs and surprisingly even the cables and was fortunate that the disparate information that I found was indeed true. 

The 520 graphics support 4k @ 60 Hz but no HDR over display port only on the T726 which requires the docking station I use anyhow. I found the perfect cable for the 520 in the following which also supports my laptops maximum resolution, is full size Display Port to HDMI, but does not support HDR which turned out to be perfect although I would have prefered a shorter length which I couldn't find.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PWCNFW7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I am running the A300 directly from a US 120 Volt outlet without any Voltage conversion using a basic $6 adapter.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004SR58MG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Unfortunately this leads the unit to produce a constant high pitched whine which fortunately for me is not an issue since I am in a dorm room a public university in California where I invariably consume media wearing bluetooth, noise cancelling headphones so I don't usually hear it. 

Fujitsu does not recommend the latest graphics driver for this laptop for whatever reason so when I first connected the laptop my graphics settings maxed out a 30 Hz which I was surprised to see that the A300 displayed without issue. I updated the firmware on my 520 graphics and now am using 4k @ 60 Hz although I can change the refresh rate to suit my application and just streamed James Bond: The World is not Enough from Amazon with my graphics "card" set to 24 Hz and the A300 displayed it at that refresh rate without incident. I had heard that these Chinese projectors were locked at 60 Hz and actually bought this one under that presumption. Yet another cultural quirk of electronic marketing which stumps me as an electrical engineering student given that such specifications are "touch points" facilitating the supply chains viability. Go figure...


----------



## Hummm

I'm using the projector against a white wall since I am forbidden by The State to attach anything to the walls. I can't speak on how this projector compares to others in it's line or the market but I can say it is easily bright enough to strain your eyes and I have to mitigate the units brightness with Windows 10 Night Light settings and Microsoft Edges Night Eye extension in conjunction with tempering the A300 via it's own menus. So right now the colors at night are warped toward red since turning down the brightness shrouds most of the detail in media I have to keep the brightness as high as I can and use settings on my inputs to temper the A300 at this early juncture. 

If you look at the vendors reviews for the A300 there is a gentleman from Ireland who shows you a short Youtube clip of him using it in daylight conditions and it indeed does look LCD bright like. I too afraid to post the Youtube link here since AVSforum fried the last guy who did so. 

The unit appears to autofocus itself and fine adjustments are adequate although they are on a part of the menu which is not translated. One of my favorite thing is the SPDIF out. My previous projector didn't have one so I had to use an HDMI audio extractor which wouldn't decode DTS. The A300 does decode DTS (not sure the maximum channel count DTS version though) and I can consequently shoot the audio out of the projector via optical to an APTX-LL bluetooth transmitter to feed my bluetooth headphones of choice for anything I want noticeable bass frequencies in, the Denon AH-GC20 which are best in class as far as I've been able to establish having gone through:

1.	Denon AH-GC20
2.	Plantronics Backbeat Pro 1 
3.	Audio Technia WS990BT
4.	Bang and Olufsen H9 
5.	Plantronics Backbeat Pro 2
6.	Bose Quite Comfort Q35 i
7.	Sony XB950N1
8.	Nuraphone G2

That is the ranking I assessed these bluetooth noise cancelling headphones using Windows 10, Peter's equalizer APO, Tidal HiFi streaming, and a completely digital sound path implemented with a Soundblaster Omni soundcard for USB to optical and the same APTX transmitter I'm still currently using. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07LFQHB59/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Maybe I will open a separate thread discussing NC headphones since people default to Sony's mx series or Bose Quite Comforts. I'm haven't heard the popular Sony's because I specifically am after something that is going to be able to pump bass and anything monitor like is not what I would use for media. I have HiBy and Sony Android DAPs and IEMs for that kind of stuff and wouldn't use bluetooth anything for critical listening. I can say I found a set of Quite Comforts a fellow student forgot in the bathroom one night and they are the only headphone on my list that I had to turn DOWN the bitrate for on my computer in order for them to receive the signal. They are only rated above the Sony XB950N1 for build quality. Note the Audio Technicas listed above have the most fidelity and are the most accurate but surprising, besides being marketed as "Solid Bass" actually have very little bass, most certainly not embellished in any perceivable measure, and that marketing designation is a misnomer. The Audio Technicas are the highest fidelity bluetooth headphones I've heard and are several leagues above Quite Comforts. I can only deduce that if the Bose are seriously competing, irrespective of fanboy hype, with the mx-series Sonys that they resolve better than those too. 

Anyhow I might erase all this headphone stuff and put in a new thread. The point is I'm disinclined to use the inbuilt speaker of the A300 since I'm in a dorm room and habitually respect my fellow customers / peers / neighbors...

P.S. What I've learned since getting this unit which is my first 4k display is that for whatever reason streaming services are disinclined to stream 4k over desktop internet browsers even if your hardware can handle it and much like HDR, USB-C, Xioami ecosystem UST projectors, and Display Port there is a great deal of confusion pursuant to lack of specificity on the industries part regarding these tech products. I'm under the impression that I will need a TV box like a Roku, Fire stick etc to get the most out of this projector. I'm set on a Nvidia Sheild TV, which unlike my 6th generation Intel laptop can also do HDR although I have compunctions about spending full original retail price for a 4 year old device even though in an ecological sense it is good that it has held it's value since then because they don't end up being haphazardly desoldered in India or Africa by peasants for subsistence.


----------



## Hummm

I'm too jealous to watch professional sports (a lot of politics in who gets a shot in sports) but I can say that I don't notice any extraneous smearing or anything during fast action but you might want to ask the guy from Ireland more about that. I also couldn't begin to tell you what the lag is although I feel like the vendor should have more specifics available considering they have two Youtube channels dedicated to showcasing their less expensive wares. 

Look at the Youtube video entitled "MESTEK DM100 Digital Multimeter Maintenance Tool" (again I'm too scared to post the link directly) and you will see that they use equipment ranging from $1k to $20k+ to showcase the product. It would be trivial for them to validate the lumens, input voltage, noise and maybe even color gamut of these units if they were so inclined yet they focus their studio on aggrandizing toys... electronics marketing is getting weird beyond the inflated stats of yesteryear from less reputable manufacturers in such industries as car audio. There is like a growing opaque sheen forming over the market place.

I already have to use google to search Amazon for electronics otherwise I would be on Amazon for hours, which I have often been trying to wade through their busted search results which are often seemingly arbitrary and lately have been further mangled by immensely distracting sponsored links.


----------



## qoopy

Hummm said:


> ...
> My A300 just landed in L.A. today and I'm having buyers remorse worrying that I just actually bought a pixel shifting Xioami Mijia along with a giant sized portion of age-old hype...


 Greetings Hummm, hope you're having fun with the a300. It does comes with gold trim, and is supposed to use a quieter fan...
Anyway, I wonder if you've had any chance to install YoutubeTV on this unit and getting 4K HDR contents to play correctly?
Thanks and best regards,


----------



## olegbl

Has anyone tested the input lag on it? Very curious if it's as high as the previous Xiaomi offerings.


----------



## Hummm

qoopy said:


> ...install YoutubeTV... and [get] 4K HDR...?


Your suggesting that instead of a TV Box like an Nvidia Sheild I might be able to stream directly in the units smart features. That is an idea. I just plugged in the Ethernet and had some trouble with the internet log in page. The A300 takes me to it easily enough but the check box proved difficult for it to work with. Furthermore when I plug in a keyboard it thinks I'm trying to form Chinese words so I can't even type English. It was quirky. I had to put in my credentials with the A300 remote, go the check box, plug in the keyboard, then press enter on the check box with the keyboard in order to log satisfy the fields of my internet log in. 

The result is many more untranslated Chinese tabs and thumbnails, most of which do not work. There is no Android App store since this is a sandboxed Chinese OS on which Youtube seemingly does not exist using the inbuilt Chinese Appstore. I would image one might sideload Google Apps or what I would prefer to do in lieu of getting a TV Box is supplant the OS with a custom ROM like the Youtube video "Xiaomi projector root and English menus" guides viewers through although at this juncture I'll wait until someone else with an A300 successfully does so. I think that would make the inbuilt software immensely more functional, unlock the playstore and facilitate the streaming quality the projector is capable of... 

Anyone rooted the A300 yet?


----------



## Hummm

Connecting the A300 to the internet didn't do anything useful for me. One thing that surprised me immensely though is that its "Media Center" app accesses all of the content on my Qnap NAS automatically. It just found the NAS which shares a switch with it and can access everything on it including password protected files which is somewhat troubling.

The A300 poses a business liability for that reason and I would be careful with it on a network containing IP. The Qnap doesn't just let my Windows 10 computer access all of the files although it too is on the same switch. Nor does Windows 10 let the A300 access its contents. The Qnap is an open door to the A300 however which lists the NAS as an SMB device...


----------



## Hummm

Hummm said:


> The Qnap is an open door to the A300 however which lists the NAS as an SMB device...


I really hope that information is not used for nefarious purposes. I guess I'm morally obligated to report it to Qnap posthaste.


----------



## qoopy

The xda forum has a thread on rooting xm4k that you may find helpful.
Most chinese made devices do not come with gapps installed. You may have to begin by first installing the framework and play services before anything else.
Best regards,


----------



## klas

Hummm said:


> Unfortunately this leads the unit to produce a constant high pitched whine which fortunately for me is not an issue since I am in a dorm room a public university in California where I invariably consume media wearing bluetooth, noise cancelling headphones so I don't usually hear it.


That whine exists on my 1080p international version as well which is rated 110 volt officially. Although they probably all use the same PSU.


----------



## Samckaz

From what I am gathering this is basically a re branded Wemax One (which I own and love) with an added power button and some spiked up watt usage and not even a real 4K UST but rather a pixel-shifting gimmick. Initially I was excited and almost pulled the trigger but thank goodness I became aware that I will eventually end up buying something that I already own and for a grand more.


----------



## Hummm

Samckaz said:


> ...I am gathering this is basically a... pixel-shifting gimmick...


The A300 is substantially better than a 1080p projector, I've personally previously owned the LG PF1000u and I wouldn't trade down to a WEMAX 1080p whatsit sans pixel shifting technology, not even for upwards of a $1k refund. Cinema or Native 4k chips are low volume products due to their intricacy/expense and the market for them is select. That is why few manufacturers implement their products using them especially when the performance disparity between faux-k and native is purportedly slight. Resolution has not even been the frontier of display technology for years now. It is instead wide color gamut and contrast ratio i.e. HDR, which 1080p displays are not spec'ed to have...

Can you intelligibly communicate any personal experience assessing projectors of the two varieties "gimmick[y]" vs. non-"gimmick[y]", neither of which you evidently have? 

Outside of the Sony is there even a non-"gimmick" laden UST of the 4k variety available or reportedly planned by anyone anywhere? What you refer to as "real"...


----------



## aronsonstack

TimHuey said:


> Has anyone got any information on this? They have a 5000 lumen model that ends up around 1700 measured in real life use. I am hoping for around 3000 calibrated actual lumens for this 9000 lumen model.


I'm new to the projector world, and I'm curious about something. You don't seem shocked or offended. So I'm curious if this is normal for all projectors or just Xiaomi brand? Lets take Epson for example, if their projector says 4000 lumens, is that what we're getting? Or, will there be a drop off in real life too?

That fact that you're not upset, and still willing to buy their 9k lumens projector, but hoping for at least 3k real world use tells me this is common in this world. 

Please advise. I'm a newbie and I'd like an UST that will be great during daytime too. Thanks!


----------



## Alan Ortega

*iam looking for a projector... pretty new to this*

iam looking at this projector or an epson 5050ub, this one looks simple(i have an nvidiashield tv) so iam not really into the smartfeatures 
but performance whise.. and i will be using it in the living room.watching tv and movies..( i dont watch alot of tv) i want to setup a 120'' you think the xiaomi would suit me better or the epson?


----------



## Hummm

Alan Ortega said:


> [Y]ou think... xiaomi... or... epson?


I've had the A300 for a couple of weeks now and I wish I could unequivocally recommend it but If I had room like you seem to since you are considering a non-UST like the Epson your referencing then I would personally just pick up a renewed LG Cinebeam 4k UHD for $1.5k and call it a day. 

The menus on the LG, including picture adjustment, which is crucial, are going to be way more sophisticated on the LG. The A300 software is so stupid that if I switch from my "USER" picture setting where I set my color and brightness and all of that to another pre-made mode like "MOVIE" and then change anything at all in "MOVIE", lets say I bump the brightness setting by one point from 50 to 51 the menu system will automatically overwrite my "USER" setting with my now modified "MOVIE" mode settings and switch me back over to "USER" picture settings. 

In other words there is only one customization picture setting in the default Xioami software. If you try to modify any of the other inbuilt picture profiles like Standard, Movie, Picture, Sport, Monitor, or Game the projectors software will erase and overwrite you User profile immediately. This poses a problem because you can't just store a preferential setting for daytime and nighttime for instance. That alone makes the inbuilt software, which you do need, even with an external smartbox, hot garbage. Plus even after switching the menu to English much of the Mandarin persists. I never had such a dumb-ass problem with my LG projector. There was ample provision for user settings and I didn't have to juggle a single profile for every permutation of performance I needed. 

I'm sure the LG looks just as good and if you don't need UST, which carries a premium I would say the renewed LG is a great deal. Plus Xioami projectors have coil noise/wine that is an incessant high pitch whine audible anytime it is on. Some people say it is because of the Laser technology. I assume it is because I'm running it at 110V and not 220V but with these units there is no consolidated knowledge base, or assessor who has even validated these Chinese units performance, instead only many forum posts of missing tidbits and anecdotes providing information missing on the badly presented vendor pages. It is unlikely the manufacturer even has a dedicated webpage for the product. 

If you have room for it, just get the LG Cinebeam which can even be mounted on the ceiling. You will be much better served unless you specifically need a UST a this time and are willing to either root the projector or suffer it's significant software limitations. I feel like rooting the A300 and replacing the operating system with Android TV is almost, dang near, necessary given the picture adjustment woes. I'm like you though, I don't need smart features in a TV at all, but a competent menu for picture adjustment is a necessity. Few posts mention how busted it is on Xioami projectors... The ones that do complain about not being able to have multiple picture settings for when they are doing HDR content or not. It really sucks having to adjust sliders for Brightness, Contrast, Saturation, Sharpness, Hue, and Colors each, everytime you wish you had a couple custom presents you could just switch between which is multiple times daily. The Chinese software is utter garbage and has to go...

Plus the service arrangement. Have you looked into what it takes to get a Xioami ecosystem projector serviced considering there is no manufacturer product page? In your case I would certainly skip a Chinese import projector and instead go for a low millage Cinebeam, saving the rest of your money for when Native 4k units come out, only at that time investing in a brand new one. The only reason I have an A300 is because I need a 4k UST today, right now for the completion of a program of study that can't wait for a more ideal UST to be released even if the Xioami's present projector problems seem like they can be circumvented with a root and maybe a Voltage converter (I assume European and Chinese customers don't hear the coil wine because that would be even worse than the software deficiencies).

One last thing, I'm unsure of how important it is to you but the Chinese projectors don't have any propriety motion smoothing like LG Truemotion, Sony Motionflow, or Samsung Auto Motion Plus which may or may not be a dealbreaker for you. It isn't for me, as a matter of fact I'm streaming Valerian from Amazon Prime Video right now and have the projector set to 24Hz. But I think the guys who watch soccer and stuff like that are aided by it? I don't have any use for it though...


----------



## Hummm

aronsonstack said:


> [a] UST that will be great during daytime too.


Unfortunately hard specs such as calibrated lumens are hard to come by. With a commensurate screen though I surmise, based exclusively on hearsay, that this combination is even brighter than the 80 lbs., $25k Sony UST released last year with Native 4k. The only native 4k UST I'm aware of as of today...


----------



## copperfield74

Hummm said:


> I've had the A300 for a couple of weeks now and I wish I could unequivocally recommend it but If I had room like you seem to since you are considering a non-UST like the Epson your referencing then I would personally just pick up a renewed LG Cinebeam 4k UHD for $1.5k and call it a day.
> 
> The menus on the LG, including picture adjustment, which is crucial, are going to be way more sophisticated on the LG. The A300 software is so stupid that if I switch from my "USER" picture setting where I set my color and brightness and all of that to another pre-made mode like "MOVIE" and then change anything at all in "MOVIE", lets say I bump the brightness setting by one point from 50 to 51 the menu system will automatically overwrite my "USER" setting with my now modified "MOVIE" mode settings and switch me back over to "USER" picture settings.
> 
> In other words there is only one customization picture setting in the default Xioami software. If you try to modify any of the other inbuilt picture profiles like Standard, Movie, Picture, Sport, Monitor, or Game the projectors software will erase and overwrite you User profile immediately. This poses a problem because you can't just store a preferential setting for daytime and nighttime for instance. That alone makes the inbuilt software, which you do need, even with an external smartbox, hot garbage. Plus even after switching the menu to English much of the Mandarin persists. I never had such a dumb-ass problem with my LG projector. There was ample provision for user settings and I didn't have to juggle a single profile for every permutation of performance I needed.
> 
> I'm sure the LG looks just as good and if you don't need UST, which carries a premium I would say the renewed LG is a great deal. Plus Xioami projectors have coil noise/wine that is an incessant high pitch whine audible anytime it is on. Some people say it is because of the Laser technology. I assume it is because I'm running it at 110V and not 220V but with these units there is no consolidated knowledge base, or assessor who has even validated these Chinese units performance, instead only many forum posts of missing tidbits and anecdotes providing information missing on the badly presented vendor pages. It is unlikely the manufacturer even has a dedicated webpage for the product.
> 
> If you have room for it, just get the LG Cinebeam which can even be mounted on the ceiling. You will be much better served unless you specifically need a UST a this time and are willing to either root the projector or suffer it's significant software limitations. I feel like rooting the A300 and replacing the operating system with Android TV is almost, dang near, necessary given the picture adjustment woes. I'm like you though, I don't need smart features in a TV at all, but a competent menu for picture adjustment is a necessity. Few posts mention how busted it is on Xioami projectors... The ones that do complain about not being able to have multiple picture settings for when they are doing HDR content or not. It really sucks having to adjust sliders for Brightness, Contrast, Saturation, Sharpness, Hue, and Colors each, everytime you wish you had a couple custom presents you could just switch between which is multiple times daily. The Chinese software is utter garbage and has to go...
> 
> Plus the service arrangement. Have you looked into what it takes to get a Xioami ecosystem projector serviced considering there is no manufacturer product page? In your case I would certainly skip a Chinese import projector and instead go for a low millage Cinebeam, saving the rest of your money for when Native 4k units come out, only at that time investing in a brand new one. The only reason I have an A300 is because I need a 4k UST today, right now for the completion of a program of study that can't wait for a more ideal UST to be released even if the Xioami's present projector problems seem like they can be circumvented with a root and maybe a Voltage converter (I assume European and Chinese customers don't hear the coil wine because that would be even worse than the software deficiencies).
> 
> One last thing, I'm unsure of how important it is to you but the Chinese projectors don't have any propriety motion smoothing like LG Truemotion, Sony Motionflow, or Samsung Auto Motion Plus which may or may not be a dealbreaker for you. It isn't for me, as a matter of fact I'm streaming Valerian from Amazon Prime Video right now and have the projector set to 24Hz. But I think the guys who watch soccer and stuff like that are aided by it? I don't have any use for it though...



I was hoping that this model would be an evolution of the old ones, that they had learned from the past. Bummer....


Now I'm saving my money for the Optoma P1. The warranty is one of the things that I really care. The specs also looking good. So no Xiaomi for me. Hopefully it'll be available in the beginning of september.


----------



## Alan Ortega

So if i understood correctly i should go for the lg cinebeam instead of the epson5050/5040, or is the optoma p1 worth the wait? My ideal throw distance would be 12-13feet i want to acheive 100-120inch screen, and its a living room (all white..) condo. I could set it up on a tower in the back at 17ft, i would like i ust so i can acheive a "cleaner" look since my ceiling is concrete and i have a concret Beam (11 inch height) on the ceiling 6 feet from the wall i want to project on (parallel)


----------



## Garfield9988

Find below reviews for a300 :







Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Garfield9988

Xiaomi mijia 4k vs A300 !

















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Hummm

Alan Ortega said:


> So if i understood correctly i should go for the lg cinebeam instead of the epson5050/5040, or is the optoma p1 worth the wait? My ideal throw distance would be 12-13feet i want to acheive 100-120inch screen, and its a living room (all white..) condo. I could set it up on a tower in the back at 17ft, i would like i ust so i can acheive a "cleaner" look since my ceiling is concrete and i have a concret Beam (11 inch height) on the ceiling 6 feet from the wall i want to project on (parallel)


That is my personal recommendation, as an electrical engineering student and owner of the A300. If you are willing to wait for a Optima P1 for which a launch date is not even given and have the room for something comparable but not UST, then get something with a manufacturers warranty which none of these imported units have. 

I think the Cinebeam or something similar, is a good stop gap for people while they wait for that rumored $3k Optima P1 mythical unicorn to fly down or even a launch date to be given. I would not import any Xioami ecosystem product unless there was dire need. And I'm unsure why anyone would import a Xioami 1080p model over a LG PF1000 or such for instance except for a better incorporated bluetooth speaker and better design without the large exposed mirror. Neither attribute is worth importing an alternative to me, unless the price was appreciably lower but 1080p Xioami ecosystem models are actually more expensive than LGd UST. Maybe people import 1080p Xioami UST because they hope it is brighter than an LG? 

What I'm saying is even if a Cinebeam refurb was on 24/7 before you get it, there will still be way more life in it left then you can possibly use before the next best thing comes along substantially better than an A300 or Cinebeam. 

That's what I would do, hedge my bets something nearly ideal will be out soon enough to kind of wait for and just buy something discounted to hold me over for now instead of importing something half-cocked like the A300 unless you absolutely can not have but a UST, and you need it today, or yesterday. Those are the only two reasons I would buy this personally. 

I mean some of the long throw projectors out there offer more technology for the money, that's what I would pursue.


----------



## Hummm

A300, daylight brightness mode, User picture setting profile with brightness at about 70 which was the maximum value I could still get a respectably recognizable image quickly for picture purposes. As you can see my windows are open but there is a rather large overhang of about 10 feet beyond my window in addition to copious 100+ foot tall Redwood trees preventing my designated nesting chamber from incurring direct sunshine, so I also turned on the room fluorescent light to better demonstrate the units performance. My recent import has been running continuously since it's delivery a few weeks ago. Given the lifespan of the light source and my previous ownership history of two other UST's most competitive in price at the time of their purchase, I predict that I will likely be anxious to trade up to a subsequent market leader when this thing bites the dust. 










Keep in mind that the image is projected onto a wall coated with ordinary white paint and slightly textured in the "Orange Peel" pattern. Not an ideal projection surface since there are discernible non-uniformities in sharpness however it is hardly distracting. I wish there was a menu keeping track of how many hours were on the projector. Given the light source is a wear part it would be nice to have access to that number like laptops and phones give for their battery but it seems that the industry hasn't done so since DLP was used for those awkward rear projection TV's...


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

Hummm said:


> Alan Ortega said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if i understood correctly i should go for the lg cinebeam instead of the epson5050/5040, or is the optoma p1 worth the wait? My ideal throw distance would be 12-13feet i want to acheive 100-120inch screen, and its a living room (all white..) condo. I could set it up on a tower in the back at 17ft, i would like i ust so i can acheive a "cleaner" look since my ceiling is concrete and i have a concret Beam (11 inch height) on the ceiling 6 feet from the wall i want to project on (parallel)
> 
> 
> 
> That is my personal recommendation, as an electrical engineering student and owner of the A300. If you are willing to wait for a Optima P1 for which a launch date is not even given and have the room for something comparable but not UST, then get something with a manufacturers warranty which none of these imported units have.
> 
> I think the Cinebeam or something similar, is a good stop gap for people while they wait for that rumored $3k Optima P1 mythical unicorn to fly down or even a launch date to be given. I would not import any Xioami ecosystem product unless there was dire need. And I'm unsure why anyone would import a Xioami 1080p model over a LG PF1000 or such for instance except for a better incorporated bluetooth speaker and better design without the large exposed mirror. Neither attribute is worth importing an alternative to me, unless the price was appreciably lower but 1080p Xioami ecosystem models are actually more expensive than LGd UST. Maybe people import 1080p Xioami UST because they hope it is brighter than an LG?
> 
> What I'm saying is even if a Cinebeam refurb was on 24/7 before you get it, there will still be way more life in it left then you can possibly use before the next best thing comes along substantially better than an A300 or Cinebeam.
> 
> That's what I would do, hedge my bets something nearly ideal will be out soon enough to kind of wait for and just buy something discounted to hold me over for now instead of importing something half-cocked like the A300 unless you absolutely can not have but a UST, and you need it today, or yesterday. Those are the only two reasons I would buy this personally.
> 
> I mean some of the long throw projectors out there offer more technology for the money, that's what I would pursue.
Click to expand...

What a big wall you have... why don’t you get a proper screen?


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

Everything just looks better in black....hahahaha

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10162102432435612&set=a.10162096967560612&type=3&sfns=xmwa


----------



## Alan Ortega

I will... A nice screen but if its a ust i would buy a corresponding screen (electric tab tensioned that would hide in a cabinet) if its a ub5050 iam not sure maybe i would put a fixed frame screen. Thats why i was talking about the wall (just giving reference to the placement of things and my obstacles.) Ust = clean look (i will hide screen with nlt in use since nothing shows) regular throw... I might but in a tower on the back wall but might get people passing in front of lens when watching movie..) ceiling would just make things messy


----------



## indieke2

I am very interested in this product, but not especially for daylight viewing.....

I am going all winter to Thailand, taking a XGIMI Z6 Polar with me in my suitcase. I have at home a Sony VW 95 projector, that starts to show its age. Although I can make my living-room quite dark, and my very good Beamax screen helps for more contrast, I am not thrilled by it, and even the cheap Z 6, gives a more crisp impression, except of nocturnal scenes. Not bad for the price. 

Now this projector, I may not be so interested in that daylight stuff, a movie has to be seen in the dark, I do wonder how this projector handles HDR, and if on regular 1080 P, image would be better then on my Sony. Many people state that HDR is all fine, but more problematic, on Projectors then TV. 

Also, except my concerns about video quality, how is fluidity, movements? I am not a fan of motion enchanters, on the Sony, I put it off, but I also hate movements are not fluent and natural. Comes the next question, if this projector handels 50/60/24 hz material equally well.


----------



## clyevo

TimHuey said:


> Has anyone got any information on this? They have a 5000 lumen model that ends up around 1700 measured in real life use. I am hoping for around 3000 calibrated actual lumens for this 9000 lumen model.


hi, just wondering what happens if the light source is that bright, wouldnt the black be overexposed and look washed out? Or is the case, always the brighter the better for projectors? And can anyone clarify its indeed 3000 lumens? I suspect manufacturer probably make their lumens rating base on the power of the laser but power rating of a light source doesnt always translate into lumens.


----------



## JX Liu

even running wemax A300 at 220V ， it is still have an incessant high pitch whine，I think it because of the Laser technology——XPR.
It is said that all non-native 4K USTs have this situation, but some manufacturers' models are not too obvious, such as LUNE 4K PRO, perhaps because the it is much bigger than A300.


----------



## TimHuey

clyevo said:


> TimHuey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any information on this? They have a 5000 lumen model that ends up around 1700 measured in real life use. I am hoping for around 3000 calibrated actual lumens for this 9000 lumen model.
> 
> 
> 
> hi, just wondering what happens if the light source is that bright, wouldnt the black be overexposed and look washed out? Or is the case, always the brighter the better for projectors? And can anyone clarify its indeed 3000 lumens? I suspect manufacturer probably make their lumens rating base on the power of the laser but power rating of a light source doesnt always translate into lumens.
Click to expand...

The brighter image allows you to use a grey, silver or black screen to increase the blacks. If you have a dim image you are stuck with a white screen to keep the brightness but like you said you end up with milky blacks when you use a white screen.


----------



## mas2k

Hummm said:


> My only input device is my engineering laptop which is a Fujitsu T726 with an i7-6600u and integrated HD Graphics 520 sitting on the dedicated Fujitsu docking station. It took me days to research the capabilities of this laptop, the Xiaomi ecosystem of USTs and surprisingly even the cables and was fortunate that the disparate information that I found was indeed true.
> 
> The 520 graphics support 4k @ 60 Hz but no HDR over display port only on the T726 which requires the docking station I use anyhow. I found the perfect cable for the 520 in the following which also supports my laptops maximum resolution, is full size Display Port to HDMI, but does not support HDR which turned out to be perfect although I would have prefered a shorter length which I couldn't find.
> 
> I am running the A300 directly from a US 120 Volt outlet without any Voltage conversion using a basic $6 adapter.
> 
> Unfortunately this leads the unit to produce a constant high pitched whine which fortunately for me is not an issue since I am in a dorm room a public university in California where I invariably consume media wearing bluetooth, noise cancelling headphones so I don't usually hear it.
> 
> Fujitsu does not recommend the latest graphics driver for this laptop for whatever reason so when I first connected the laptop my graphics settings maxed out a 30 Hz which I was surprised to see that the A300 displayed without issue. I updated the firmware on my 520 graphics and now am using 4k @ 60 Hz although I can change the refresh rate to suit my application and just streamed James Bond: The World is not Enough from Amazon with my graphics "card" set to 24 Hz and the A300 displayed it at that refresh rate without incident. I had heard that these Chinese projectors were locked at 60 Hz and actually bought this one under that presumption. Yet another cultural quirk of electronic marketing which stumps me as an electrical engineering student given that such specifications are "touch points" facilitating the supply chains viability. Go figure...
> 
> 
> Thats a surprise for me as well that you actually managed to set the A300 to a refresh rate not equal to 60 Hz. Would you please do me a favour and try to persuade the projector to accept 50 Hz ?!  I am looking for a brighter replacement for my LG Adagio (LED-based UST 1080p) but 60hz with judder and stutter effects is a no go for me ...
> I mainly watch 24 and 50 fps content! Thx in advance!


----------



## JX Liu

The obvious and continuous high pitched whine, as well as the obvious fan noise, is the reason that prevented me from buying the wemax A300, because these make the wemax A300 too inconsistent with it price.


----------



## drdoom2k

JX Liu said:


> The obvious and continuous high pitched whine, as well as the obvious fan noise, is the reason that prevented me from buying the wemax A300, because these make the wemax A300 too inconsistent with it price.


I think all (or most) of the xiaomi's suffer from this, though?


----------



## Hummm

Zhang Xinglong said:


> What a big wall you have... why don’t you get a proper screen?


The wall belongs to The State (California) who expressly forbids leaving any marks on it including wear and especially holes... 

I had to learn the hard way, and only after being woken up in my bed at my own home from otherwise normal sound sleep by one of their armed henchmen (policeman) tazing me awake, kicking me in my stomach until I defecated in my attire while still continuing to simultaneously taze me, rob me of several thousand dollars of legally obtained cash through secret forfeiture proceedings, left in a cold waiting cell for 13 days with no blanket, mattress or cup before being mis-sentenced with fabricated enhancements, that when The State says "jump" my only recourse is to ask "how high" and anticipate sometime thereafter having to inevitably prostrate myself once more, on command, for my own wellbeing... 

No, I don't put **** on the walls besides projections in their directions. That is for my own safety considering the history I've recounted and the general impunity under which capitalist's enforcers operate... For instance the cop who shoots a hoodlum already in custody because his Batman belt is all screwy and not up to code. 

https://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/video-shows-police-officer-shooting-man-point-blank-62383137


----------



## Hummm

mas2k said:


> Thats a surprise for me as well that you actually managed to set the A300 to a refresh rate not equal to 60 Hz. Would you please do me a favour and try to persuade the projector to accept 50 Hz ?!  I am looking for a brighter replacement for my LG Adagio (LED-based UST 1080p) but 60hz with judder and stutter effects is a no go for me ...
> I mainly watch 24 and 50 fps content! Thx in advance!


Yes, I run mine at 50Hz every day because although I bought the best passive DisplayPort to HDMI cable I could find using Amazon's ever worsening, bloated, and irrelevant search results, I experience noise on the screen at 60 Hz when using the A300's "monitor" preset which must be because my laptop's dedicated docking station's DisplayPort output voltage is borderline for a 6ft cable. The 6th generation of mobile intel graphics is already maxed out with this arrangement having only h.264 hardware decoding which drastically ups the demands on the cable. 

The A300 will do your requisite frequencies. I've used them all myself. But you don't set it via a menu in the projector but rather it will match what your source is providing automatically. I can freely adjust the refresh rate in Windows after the obligatory navigation through several hierarchical steps down through its ubiquitously ill-sized explorer containing only a partial list of pertinent needs alongside links to Microsoft "help" web pages containing next to nothing of import other than motivation to use the Microsoft forum where you are instructed to try a list of 10 things... 

Regardless, anyone considering an A300 should instead be looking at a OptomaX P1 which ships in 9 days. 

FORGET ABOUT THE A300, A DOMESTIC PRODUCT FROM AN ESTABLISHED COMPANY IS YOUR BEST BET. NAMELY THE OPTIMAx p1... 

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-digital-projectors-under-3-000-usd-msrp/3088088-ready-purchase-my-first-ust-projector-help-me-choose.html#post58498352


----------



## qoopy

Hummm said:


> The wall belongs to The State (California) who expressly forbids leaving any marks on it including wear and especially holes...


You can mount the frame on a stand made from ikea parts. No drilling required.


----------



## amatching

press the 3 lines on your remote and under playback settings choose hdmi 2.0 and you will achieved the 60 hz you will looking for, no judder and stutter


----------



## Knolly

Thought I'd share a quick photo. It's not in its permanent home (mid-move!) but I wanted to see how the A300 looked on the Vividstorm ALR screen. Even directly by a window, which it won't be in the future, the picture is fantastic. A photo doesn't capture it quite right, but the brightness is great. This combo will be built into a media console and will replace my TV in the living room.


----------



## Joel Williams

JX Liu said:


> The obvious and continuous high pitched whine, as well as the obvious fan noise, is the reason that prevented me from buying the wemax A300, because these make the wemax A300 too inconsistent with it price.


Maybe that high pitch whine are not present on every Wemax A300? I have read that some Milja UST laser projectors had that noise too and many others not,must be isolated case.


----------



## Joel Williams

clyevo said:


> hi, just wondering what happens if the light source is that bright, wouldnt the black be overexposed and look washed out? Or is the case, always the brighter the better for projectors? And can anyone clarify its indeed 3000 lumens? I suspect manufacturer probably make their lumens rating base on the power of the laser but power rating of a light source doesnt always translate into lumens.


hi, just wondering what happens if the light source is that bright, wouldnt the black be overexposed and look washed out? Or is the case, always the brighter the better for projectors? And can anyone clarify its indeed 3000 lumens? I suspect manufacturer probably make their lumens rating base on the power of the laser but power rating of a light source doesnt always translate into lumens.

Yes I suspect that is the case. I don't believe that Wemax A300 can push that much lumens or ether that is too much brighter then Milja 4k as power consumption are similar rated like on Milja 4k. How can one projector make so much brighter image without significant higher power drain from the outlet. It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Joel Williams

Just found this Wemax A300 video review, it looks interesting 



He compare A300 to the Milja 4k as well. Video seems nice and well informative. 
As far those advertised ''9000'' lumens goes A300 seems that is not really ''that'' much brighter then Xiaomi 4k. I thing the Wemax has only higher the brightness in picture profile settings  
That's why it looks a bit wash out in some of those movie scenes. It seems that Milja 4k is still the best choice when it comes to price tag.


----------



## klas

Joel Williams said:


> Maybe that high pitch whine are not present on every Wemax A300? I have read that some Milja UST laser projectors had that noise too and many others not,must be isolated case.


I have that high pitch on mine and heard it on others too. Does anyone not have it?

For reference this is the noise (not the fan sound):


----------



## Knolly

My A300 has a whine but it is not loud. I can never hear it over ambient noise of my home or if any audio whatsoever is playing. I can only hear it from


----------



## Casey_Bryson

nybody experience better input lag after rooting? Posting this here and in the Mijia and A300 threads since it may apply and possibly assist in sub 50ms input lag response times in 1080p: 



> Looks like Rooting and installing the Xiaomi Mi Laser Projector tools might be the reason for the lower input lag according to the changelog:
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/and...tools-t3851755
> 
> 2.17 : added ability to reduce input lag and disable noise reduction by long pressing "back" button.
> 
> I'll try it later this week and report back.


----------



## joner7890

Just found about this Wemax a 300 on line.
No demos in the U/K.

How would this PJ compare with others as a JVC X3 and other high end later bulb projectors...


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Casey_Bryson said:


> nybody experience better input lag after rooting? Posting this here and in the Mijia and A300 threads since it may apply and possibly assist in sub 50ms input lag response times in 1080p:


Just a follow-up with my experience after rooting: I'm not sure if it's 32ms or not, but it's much better than Monitor mode, which is better than Gaming mode, which is much better than any other mode/picture setting. The best part is you can use *User* mode settings with custom color, Dynamic Color, and Dynamic Contrast and achieve the best input lag. The projector tools that you install after rooting give you the option of disabling Noise Reduction AND De-interlacing, the latter of which I haven't seen mentioned anywhere and was one of the cons listed in Victor's review on youtube. *So not only do you get a better input lag you also get a much sharper and cleaner picture than you could ever get even with Monitor mode *

*I know this is purely anecdotal evidence*, but if User mode without rooting is 125-175ms+ and Monitor mode is 100ms then rooting with Noise and deinterlacing turned off has got to be between 75ms and what Gregory "Kraine" tested at 32ms even if his method of testing could be faulty. I used 4 player Mario Kart and used the "hop" button used in drifting to gauge the input lag/response in each mode in my testing, before and after rooting--Monitor Mode before root was acceptable but you could still see a difference. Rooting with all input lag options in effect it was very snappy and responsive. I could barely tell the difference between it and my TCL R6517 and it has an input lag of 18-23ms from what I've read. I'm not a professional gamer now, but I used to be a QA tester for several video game companies and I know what to look for.

So for whatever it's worth I'm pleasantly surprised with the 1080P results on my Fengmi 4k Cinema unit. Now to see if the input lag for 4K HDR gaming is acceptable.


----------



## amatching

any settings for hdr, although my netflix is playing hdr it doesnt look like its bright enough to be hdr, is there any switch i have to activate from projector, im using nvidia shield with 3840x2160 59.940 hz yuv 420 10 bit rec 2020


----------



## Casey_Bryson

amatching said:


> any settings for hdr, although my netflix is playing hdr it doesnt look like its bright enough to be hdr, is there any switch i have to activate from projector, im using nvidia shield with 3840x2160 59.940 hz yuv 420 10 bit rec 2020


HDR detection should be automatic. Did you enable HDMI 2.0? Does your Netflix show HDR next to the title of the movie or show? The projector Menu on the left side of the screen should be a little blown out and whiter than normal if you're in HDR mode.


----------



## kraine

I confirm that the 9000 lumens are indeed absent.........


https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/16/10/2019/test-wemax-a300-4k-lavis-de-gregory/


The review is up, in French and in English


----------



## dreamstate

151 ms of lag... LOL


----------



## Casey_Bryson

dreamstate said:


> 151 ms of lag... LOL


It was surprising to see the lag that high even with the noise reduction and de-interlacing disabled. I thought it would help all of the Xiaomi/Fengmi projectors, but not this one it appears.


----------



## clyevo

klas said:


> I have that high pitch on mine and heard it on others too. Does anyone not have it?
> 
> For reference this is the noise (not the fan sound):


ok so lune 4k pro has 2600ansi vs a300 with around 2000ansi
lune 4k pro also has less coil whine issue (could be because of less popularity)
can anyone tell me if i miss out anything that makes a300 a better choice over lune 4k pro?


----------



## Hellosg

A300 is flagship of Appotronics (Gungfeng) who is the owner of ALPD..
There is no way Xgimi can get a ALPD better than A300.
Not all A300 are noisy, at least my one is quite quiet.

According to HPC review, the key points A300 is definitely better than Optoma P1 (color, contrast, input lag).

P1 is a little bit brighter for RGBY color wheel used at the cost of native contrast.

P1 and A300 laser bulbs are running at the same wattage: 95W.
Basically the two color laser ALPD (A300) generate light more efficiency than one color all-white (P1). It should be brighter if they are same wattage labelled.


----------



## imhotep6

How is everyone doing with the A300? Is the noise still an issue, any more problems creep up with picture quality?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knolly

imhotep6 said:


> How is everyone doing with the A300? Is the noise still an issue, any more problems creep up with picture quality?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love mine, have used it every day for hours as it replaced our TV, zero issues to speak of. Rooted and replaced the UI with the Google TV launcher so everything is English.


----------



## Lemonspeakers

Knolly said:


> Love mine, have used it every day for hours as it replaced our TV, zero issues to speak of. Rooted and replaced the UI with the Google TV launcher so everything is English.


Does yours run hot? Mines nearly scorching.


----------



## Ben90

Ist there any fix for the high pitch sound?


----------



## klas

Ben90 said:


> Ist there any fix for the high pitch sound?


Ebay..?

on serious note, you can build a hushbox for it with proper ventilation as some owners done. Also other more expensive USTs also have the coil whine/high pitch noise too, but they are in the larger housing and the noise somewhat minimal. My Vava has that whine, but in contrast with my Xiaomi it's barely noticeable.


----------



## Rudmeister

How long does it take after turning on your PJ before the menu appears?
I think I may need to return mine.
It takes 7 min 54 seconds for the menu to come up.
Screen is blank for 41 seconds. At that point I just get a faint blank screen that is not keystone corrected.
It stays like that until 7:54 when the default, keystone corrected, menu appears.
PJ appears to work properly after that.


----------



## klas

Rudmeister said:


> How long does it take after turning on your PJ before the menu appears?
> I think I may need to return mine.
> It takes 7 min 54 seconds for the menu to come up.
> Screen is blank for 41 seconds. At that point I just get a faint blank screen that is not keystone corrected.
> It stays like that until 7:54 when the default, keystone corrected, menu appears.
> PJ appears to work properly after that.


Something is off for sure. When I had mine Xiaomi it was pretty quick, I didn't time it, but it was under a minute, same with Vava. Waiting for anything to boot for 8 minutes seems eternity.


----------



## Marc Streeter

Muricify said:


> I'm between the Fengmi 4k Cinema and Wemax A300. They are stating 9k ansi lumen for A300, but that cannot be true. I think the performance will be similar, important for me is also the fan noise .


I would steer away from the FengMi - as it does not output a 4k image. I wouldn't even consider it Faux-k. Here is a link I wish I'd seen before I purchased it. youtube/watch?v=OMWPbWxSwYw

You'll have to fast forward it to the latter portion of the video. That said I'm not proposing any other 4k projector at this point. I'm a little jaded from the purchase. I would consider that 4k projectors in the Fengmi price range remind me of the EDTV that was being marketed when HDTV was first entering the market. Stay away from it.


----------



## ZX_DIO

I own a xiaomi fhd global (white one) having judder issues due to 3:2 pulldown on 50 hz sources as sky in Italy. Bought a epson ls500w that was very good in quality picture and judder free in 50hz. Its throw ratio makes it unusable.
Searching around I read that a300 accepts 50hz sources natively and is judder free. Anyone can confirm that? Using TVHZ app on it is it possible to force 50hz? Looking also to optoma uhz65ust but it is not available yet in Italy. Thank you in advance


----------



## Ben90

Nope. No native 50hz.


----------



## ZX_DIO

Thanks @Ben90
The weird thing is that seems to exist an AU flashed version with resolution selection screen with 50hz and 24 hz support. This version has been tested by Gregory in a French blog 2 months ago.


----------



## Ben90

Would love 50hz support. Im going to sell the A300 asap. I think i will try the Chiq B5u.


----------



## ZX_DIO

Seems also chiq doesn’t have 50hz support though


----------



## tigerhill200

hi i am new to projectors, just got my wemax A300. what would be the best screen for it. looking at 120 inch . some are suggesting to go for ppet crytsal ALR screen but many to choose from raning from 500 to 1200USD. kindly help


----------



## tigerhill200

so i have 2 options i am looking into xyscreen 120 inch or Telon pet crystal. which one should be good for wemax A300. kindly help .


----------



## Casey_Bryson

tigerhill200 said:


> hi i am new to projectors, just got my wemax A300. what would be the best screen for it. looking at 120 inch . some are suggesting to go for ppet crytsal ALR screen but many to choose from raning from 500 to 1200USD. kindly help


What's the gain on the Telon? If it's .6 you it might be worth the lower black floor versus the XY screen. The XY has a .8 gain and an excellent frame. I think you get a lower quality frame with Telon, but you may want to check out the screen sub-forum to see what the feedback is on it. I have the XY 120" and I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Rudmeister

I had issues with my original A300, took almost 8 minutes for menu to show, so I sent it back and got a replacement which turns on quickly and seems to be OK. However I am not sure this plays 3d as I do not see it anywhere in the menu system. Am I missing something?

Also I have enabled HDMI 2.0 but do not see any way to tell if I am viewing in 4k or not. Is there a way to confirm it is showing in 4k? I know the signal going in is 4k as I am using the same connection that was in my OLED tv which confirms 4K.


----------



## Rudmeister

Can anyone confirm if the A300 does 3D and if so where is the menu setting? I have searched thru all menus and I cannot find it.

Also is there a way to confirm it is showing a 4k signal?


----------



## Suresh Subramani

Hi there, press and hold the menu button for few seconds while playing a video, 3D options will appear on the screen.


----------



## Suresh Subramani

I don't think there is any option to confirm 4k playback in wemax a300. I'm using Coreelec kodi to output 4k content to wemax A300.


----------



## ltent

Ben90 said:


> Would love 50hz support. Im going to sell the A300 asap. I think i will try the Chiq B5u.



check your inbox.


----------



## karmitte

Hi all,

I have an issue with my A300.
The problem is that the video disappeared during a projection.
My projector Xiaomi A300 displays a black screen.Everything worked fine, but the screen went black.
When i turn on the projector, I think the boot is ok, the sound is ok when i press the buttons on the remote control, but no more image ... It's like the laser doesn't work anymore

Can you help me ? I have already turned off and turned on several times ...
it didn't change anything.

Has anyone seen this before?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Casey_Bryson

karmitte said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an issue with my A300.
> The problem is that the video disappeared during a projection.
> My projector Xiaomi A300 displays a black screen.Everything worked fine, but the screen went black.
> When i turn on the projector, I think the boot is ok, the sound is ok when i press the buttons on the remote control, but no more image ... It's like the laser doesn't work anymore
> 
> Can you help me ? I have already turned off and turned on several times ...
> it didn't change anything.
> 
> Has anyone seen this before?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Have you tried leaving it on for 10 min or so? Some report the image appearing after leaving it on for a longer period. If the image comes back you may have to take the casing off and put pressure on a cable.


----------



## karmitte

Casey_Bryson said:


> Have you tried leaving it on for 10 min or so? Some report the image appearing after leaving it on for a longer period. If the image comes back you may have to take the casing off and put pressure on a cable.


Hi, thank you.
Yes I have already left it for several hours ... but it does not work. ...


----------



## Masonkhmn

Hi 
I recently purchased A300 and XYScreens 120" ALR Projector Screen Floor Rising Screen for Home. Hope it works perfect together . any comments on this?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Holy $hit guys Spocky has done it again! If you haven't installed the latest Projectivy tools what are you doing with your lives? Give Spocky your hard earned $9 it is worth $50 easy.

Gone is one of the worst aspects of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronicsprojectors (shhh VAVA too). Now multiple display profiles with for any input or SDR/HDR/3D source!!! Not only that but it is AUTOMATIC when and SDR or HDR source is detected!!! Want a different calibration (RGB Bias and Gain, brightness/contrast for gama) for HDR or SDR DONE! This is huge and something even the 2020 versions do not have. Root is not even required for profiles on the 2019 versions

Here are just some of the best new features from the 3.54 release...

feature : display profiles management (premium feature for more than 1 profile)
feature : display profiles can be set automatically on input and/or dynamic range change
feature : display profiles can be switched manually*from the remote control
feature : display profile editor displays multiple calibration helper screens**
feature : display profiles can manage : contrast/brightness/hue/saturation/sharpness, color temperature gain AND offset (not available in stock projector UI), dynamic color/contrast switches, noise reduction and interlacing switches (to reduce input lag), video zoom, backlight (more options than on the stock UI)
did I mention display profiles don't require root on Android 6 ?
Did I catch your attention? Here's what it looks like in Action NOTE: Original Post with pics in post is here: Fengmi (峰米) 4K Cinema Pro (Laser UST 2020) 

View attachment 3033314


View attachment 3033316


View attachment 3033317


View attachment 3033299


View attachment 3033313


View attachment 3033300


View attachment 3033301


View attachment 3033302


View attachment 3033303


View attachment 3033304


View attachment 3033305


View attachment 3033306


View attachment 3033307


View attachment 3033308


View attachment 3033309


View attachment 3033310


View attachment 3033311


----------



## Masonkhmn

how is wemax a300 performance in online gaming such as FIFA, Call of duty?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

With the A300 some units get as low as 32ms and some as high as 100ms+ with or without root. Root and disabling noise reduction/de-interlacing should in theory result in a lower input lag, but Gregory Kraine from passionhomecinema.fr/blog has tested both with differing results. That's a small sample size, but it's possible you could get a good unit that has a low input lag without Root and SPocky's ProjecTivy tools installed.

That said if you're a competitor you're not going to be satisfied with even 32ms. Anything under a 100ms should be fine for a casual gamer.


----------



## Masonkhmn

Casey_Bryson said:


> With the A300 some units get as low as 32ms and some as high as 100ms+ with or without root. Root and disabling noise reduction/de-interlacing should in theory result in a lower input lag, but Gregory Kraine from passionhomecinema.fr/blog has tested both with differing results. That's a small sample size, but it's possible you could get a good unit that has a low input lag without Root and SPocky's ProjecTivy tools installed.
> 
> That said if you're a competitor you're not going to be satisfied with even 32ms. Anything under a 100ms should be fine for a casual gamer.



Thanks for the response . I am worried rooting the system causes other issues and mess up with software . Mainly from the apps, I use Netflix and other friends said even after rooting had same problem with netflix. not sure I have to root or not


----------



## Casey_Bryson

If anything apps will work better and more options when rooted. Streaming apps like Netflix shouldn't be used anyway. Unless using a dedicated platform that's well developed--They are bad enough on Roku, Apple TV, etc...


----------



## Masonkhmn

Casey_Bryson said:


> If anything apps will work better and more options when rooted. Streaming apps like Netflix shouldn't be used anyway. Unless using a dedicated platform that's well developed--They are bad enough on Roku, Apple TV, etc...


Thanks again. so you recommend rooting and using the app? can you please guide me how to do the rooting and using the app. I am new to the forum and this is my first projector . Thanks for your help


----------



## Casey_Bryson

I can point you in the right direction. There's directions and a support group here:









[GUIDE][RECOVERY][ROM] Xiaomi/Fengmi/Wemax Mi Led/Laser Projector/TV


Projectivy Launcher (formerly ProjecTivy Tools) now has its own dedicated thread located here. Intro There's so much information here that a new user could probably feel lost without the courage to read everything. So let's keep things simple ...




forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Masonkhmn

Casey_Bryson said:


> I can point you in the right direction. There's directions and a support group here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [GUIDE][RECOVERY][ROM] Xiaomi/Fengmi/Wemax Mi Led/Laser Projector/TV
> 
> 
> Projectivy Launcher (formerly ProjecTivy Tools) now has its own dedicated thread located here. Intro There's so much information here that a new user could probably feel lost without the courage to read everything. So let's keep things simple ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com


I was watching Netflix with Xbox through my wemax a300 and couple of times the picture disappeared with flickering pink or purple flash. The pic returned after few second. I am worried there are some defects with the projector.









Also do you reckon wemax a300 works fine with xiaomi mi box s? what is your opinion on this


----------



## Casey_Bryson

That sounds like a drop out/ signal issue which usually a problem with the source or the cable. Get a good 8K cable just to be on the safe side. Cable quality is all over the place. If it starts happening more try another source like the the Xiaomi Mi box. I can't comment on the quality personally but I have heard of it working fine. But I'd stick to Roku,Apple TV, and the latest Nvidia Shield. Hardware/software wise they offer the best upscalers and compatibility for streaming.


----------



## Masonkhmn

Casey_Bryson said:


> That sounds like a drop out/ signal issue which usually a problem with the source or the cable. Get a good 8K cable just to be on the safe side. Cable quality is all over the place. If it starts happening more try another source like the the Xiaomi Mi box. I can't comment on the quality personally but I have heard of it working fine. But I'd stick to Roku,Apple TV, and the latest Nvidia Shield. Hardware/software wise they offer the best upscalers and compatibility for streaming.


Thanks . any recommendation on HDMI cable? there are all over the place not sure which one is the best affordable one


----------



## Casey_Bryson

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WSPFM7X?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title



Or 






Amazon.com: Monoprice DynamicView Ultra 8K HDMI Cable - 3 Feet - Black | High Speed, 48Gbps, Dynamic HDR, eARC: Electronics


Buy Monoprice DynamicView Ultra 8K HDMI Cable - 3 Feet - Black | High Speed, 48Gbps, Dynamic HDR, eARC: HDMI Cables - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Masonkhmn

Casey_Bryson said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WSPFM7X?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Monoprice DynamicView Ultra 8K HDMI Cable - 3 Feet - Black | High Speed, 48Gbps, Dynamic HDR, eARC: Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy Monoprice DynamicView Ultra 8K HDMI Cable - 3 Feet - Black | High Speed, 48Gbps, Dynamic HDR, eARC: HDMI Cables - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com



I have seen this one which is reasonable price: 









CABLEDECONN 8K HDMI 2.1 Copper Cord HDR 8K 48Gbps [email protected] [email protected] Support HDCP 3D HDMI UHD Cable for PS4 SetTop Box HDTVs Projectors 1.5m 5ft : Amazon.com.au: Electronics


CABLEDECONN 8K HDMI 2.1 Copper Cord HDR 8K 48Gbps [email protected] [email protected] Support HDCP 3D HDMI UHD Cable for PS4 SetTop Box HDTVs Projectors 1.5m 5ft : Amazon.com.au: Electronics



www.amazon.com.au


----------



## Masonkhmn

Casey_Bryson said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WSPFM7X?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Monoprice DynamicView Ultra 8K HDMI Cable - 3 Feet - Black | High Speed, 48Gbps, Dynamic HDR, eARC: Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy Monoprice DynamicView Ultra 8K HDMI Cable - 3 Feet - Black | High Speed, 48Gbps, Dynamic HDR, eARC: HDMI Cables - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com


Hi 

Just wanted to know your opinion if it is better to directly use wemax A300 for online movie streaming (using KODI) or xiaomi box s? 
Thanks


----------



## Masonkhmn

Hi

Just wanted to know your opinion if it is better to directly use wemax A300 for online movie streaming (using KODI) or xiaomi box s?
Thanks


----------



## Casey_Bryson

You want to upscale to 4K and use Dynamic Tone Mapping for HDR where possible. No streamers support DTM so get one that upscales well like a Roku Ultra, the new Nvidia Shield, or Apple TV.

I cannot comment on the Xiaomi S, but if it has a nice upscaler and good app support for those you need, it would definitely be better than what you get with just the projector. I strongly recommend the new 2020 Roku Ultra..


----------



## Masonkhmn

Casey_Bryson said:


> You want to upscale to 4K and use Dynamic Tone Mapping for HDR where possible. No streamers support DTM so get one that upscales well like a Roku Ultra, the new Nvidia Shield, or Apple TV.
> 
> I cannot comment on the Xiaomi S, but if it has a nice upscaler and good app support for those you need, it would definitely be better than what you get with just the projector. I strongly recommend the new 2020 Roku Ultra..


I play KODI with xbox one x but when it comes to large size file (50GB )Kodi crashes. I am not sure if other tv boxes will solve this problem . interestingly, some files freez using xbox but working fine when play directly with projector.


----------



## Masonkhmn

Casey_Bryson said:


> Holy $hit guys Spocky has done it again! If you haven't installed the latest Projectivy tools what are you doing with your lives? Give Spocky your hard earned $9 it is worth $50 easy.
> 
> Gone is one of the worst aspects of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronicsprojectors (shhh VAVA too). Now multiple display profiles with for any input or SDR/HDR/3D source!!! Not only that but it is AUTOMATIC when and SDR or HDR source is detected!!! Want a different calibration (RGB Bias and Gain, brightness/contrast for gama) for HDR or SDR DONE! This is huge and something even the 2020 versions do not have. Root is not even required for profiles on the 2019 versions
> 
> Here are just some of the best new features from the 3.54 release...
> 
> feature : display profiles management (premium feature for more than 1 profile)
> feature : display profiles can be set automatically on input and/or dynamic range change
> feature : display profiles can be switched manually*from the remote control
> feature : display profile editor displays multiple calibration helper screens**
> feature : display profiles can manage : contrast/brightness/hue/saturation/sharpness, color temperature gain AND offset (not available in stock projector UI), dynamic color/contrast switches, noise reduction and interlacing switches (to reduce input lag), video zoom, backlight (more options than on the stock UI)
> did I mention display profiles don't require root on Android 6 ?
> Did I catch your attention? Here's what it looks like in Action NOTE: Original Post with pics in post is here: Fengmi (峰米) 4K Cinema Pro (Laser UST 2020)
> 
> View attachment 3033314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033299
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033313
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033300
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033301
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033302
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033303
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033306
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033307
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033308
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033309
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033311


Hi
I'm using Nvidia shield with my wemax a300.
Can I use the app for display without rooting the projector. 
Can I use it when nvidia shield is active?
What is the best display profile for wemax a300( batman)


Thanks


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Masonkhmn said:


> Hi
> I'm using Nvidia shield with my wemax a300.
> Can I use the app for display without rooting the projector.
> Can I use it when nvidia shield is active?
> What is the best display profile for wemax a300( batman)
> 
> 
> Thanks


You can use the app without rooting, but I think you only get one profile to play around with. It will work with any input including your shield. The best is going to be dependent on your unit but check out – Le Blog de PHC – – Actualités et tests en Home Cinema et Hifi for what he did for the A300's Gregory tested.


----------



## Masonkhmn

Hi 

I am currently using Nvidia shield TV 2019 with my wemax A300. I have few questions:

a. when I use Netflix I can hear a static noise particularly in low volume. I only have this problem with Netflix but when using KODI or Youtube I have no problem. 
b. When I change Audio setting to Dulby Atoms in Nvidia Shield , I have no sound ! 
c. I use app Dolby access using my Xbox one X Headset ATOMS option, the Dolby Atoms activated on Netflix and work perfect!

I am just confuse if wemax does support Dolby Atoms , if not why using xbox i can have this option ?
Hope someone can help me on this

thanks


----------



## Suresh Subramani

Hi. 
I have wemax a300 and coreelec kodi on odroid n2 SBC with a denon avr. wemax a300 doesn't support HD audio formats like ATMOS and DTS HD MA but it does support DTS and DOLBY. THANKS.


----------



## Dzeisen

Hi. I have recently purchased the Wemax A300. I just discovered that the A300 doesn’t come with motion compensation technology and as such, all 24p contents appear with judder that is quite jarring especially on fast moving scenes. I would like to hear any suggestions or workarounds to minimise the 24p judder?


----------



## Dzeisen

Does anyone know how I can change the display frequency to 24Hz? I believe it is set to 60Hz by default.


----------



## DunMunro

Dzeisen said:


> Does anyone know how I can change the display frequency to 24Hz? I believe it is set to 60Hz by default.


Try setting the source to 60fps 10bit 4:2:0


----------



## Rudmeister

I want to be able to porgram a universal remote but not sure how since the remote that comes with this is Bluetooth. Any ideas?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Logitech hub and use "Nvidia Shield" as the "projector". That's what I use as well as many others.


----------



## Rudmeister

Casey_Bryson said:


> Logitech hub and use "Nvidia Shield" as the "projector". That's what I use as well as many others.


Are you saying Nvidia Shield uses same commands/odes as projector?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Rudmeister said:


> Are you saying Nvidia Shield uses same commands/odes as projector?


Yes. They're both Android based. I think the power off function is the only thing not available.


----------



## tim worley

Casey_Bryson said:


> Logitech hub and use "Nvidia Shield" as the "projector". That's what I use as well as many others.


I think my a300 remote is dying, are you saying that the logitech universal remote can replace the factory one? I already use a shield, but can't get it to default screen without the main factory remote


----------



## Casey_Bryson

tim worley said:


> I think my a300 remote is dying, are you saying that the logitech universal remote can replace the factory one? I already use a shield, but can't get it to default screen without the main factory remote


Let me play around with it over the next day. It's been a year since I set it up or used it as if I didn't have the original. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

tim worley said:


> I think my a300 remote is dying, are you saying that the logitech universal remote can replace the factory one? I already use a shield, but can't get it to default screen without the main factory remote


You can do everything except get to the long press menu to turn on 3D and go to more settings. With Projectivity tools installed you can get to more settings and focus. 

I'll try and see if I can figure out how to get to the long press menu. 

BTW you can always use the web version of the remote (Xiaomi GITV Remote Control) also made by Spocky, but I haven't figured out how to get the long press menu with that either in my 5 minutes of tinkering.


----------



## tim worley

Casey_Bryson said:


> You can do everything except get to the long press menu to turn on 3D and go to more settings. With Projectivity tools installed you can get to more settings and focus.
> 
> I'll try and see if I can figure out how to get to the long press menu.
> 
> BTW you can always use the web version of the remote (Xiaomi GITV Remote Control) also made by Spocky, but I haven't figured out how to get the long press menu with that either in my 5 minutes of tinkering.


Thank you so much.


----------



## jamesho1

my wemax a300 is giving high temperature warning after 10-15mins of playing. then the fan starts to spin faster making it nosiy than usual. do you have the same issue? is this a hardware fault? was quoted $900-$1200 to repair...


----------



## Brajesh

Ordered an A300; hope to have it in 1-2 weeks... thank you for answering my questions over PM last week @Casey_Bryson .

A couple of questions on rooting & settings. Appears it's required to have (& switch between) different picture profiles for 4K SDR, HDR, 3D, etc.? If so, was going to follow this YT guide

Do these profiles come pre-populated? If so, are they generic Xiaomi 4K or for A300 specifically?
If not, what settings are you guys using, in particular, for 4K HDR & 3D?
Anyone using Gregory's settings from PHC? If so, satisfied or have you since modified?

@spocky12's instructions at XDA say his app can be used as a replacement for the stock Chinese launcher
- Anyone doing this, or are you using the Android leanback or another launcher?
After installing ProjecTivy Tools, anyone disable noise reduction and deinterlacing?
- I'd assume you'd want to disable DNR, but keep deinterlacing (especially as there's no 24p output)?


----------



## Brajesh

Took delivery of my A300, and excited to set it up. Calling experts for any pointers on above or anything else


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Brajesh said:


> Ordered an A300; hope to have it in 1-2 weeks... thank you for answering my questions over PM last week @Casey_Bryson .
> 
> A couple of questions on rooting & settings. Appears it's required to have (& switch between) different picture profiles for 4K SDR, HDR, 3D, etc.? If so, was going to follow this YT guide
> 
> Do these profilescome pre-populated? If so, are they generic Xiaomi 4K or for A300 specifically?
> If not, what settings are you guys using, in particular, for 4K HDR & 3D?
> Anyone using Gregory's settings from PHC? If so, satisfied or have you since modified?
> 
> @spocky12's instructions at XDA say his app can be used as a replacement for the stock Chinese launcher
> - Anyone doing this, or are you using the Android leanback or another launcher?
> After installing ProjecTivy Tools, anyone disable noise reduction and deinterlacing?
> - I'd assume you'd want to disable DNR, but keep deinterlacing (especially as there's no 24p output)?


Looks like you got your A300 faster than expected. Hope you're enjoying it! Hopefully I can assist with any questions you have.

_*A couple of questions on rooting & settings. Appears it's required to have (& switch between) different picture profiles for 4K SDR, HDR, 3D, etc.? If so, was going to follow this YT guide*_

I think I used a guide from the same guy or similar voice at least. I think you can use one profile without rooting, but the real benefit is how it automatically switches to your pre-defined (and custom calbriated color) settings between SDR and HDR! It doesn't do it for 3D, but I've found you don't need it since it's rec709 anyway with blu-ray 3D's. Note: that if you do switch custom colors after putting it in 3D it will probably shift to the wrong color spec and be too orange. This happens sometimes when I switch to 3D anyway, but goes away if I toggle it off and on again. Maybe you won't experience this with your unit...who knows.

_*Do these profilescome pre-populated? If so, are they generic Xiaomi 4K or for A300 specifically?
If not, what settings are you guys using, in particular, for 4K HDR & 3D?*_

Those are my profiles in the pic that created when I first was messing around with it. Experiment and have fun I think you can create as many as you want (within reason).

_*Anyone using Gregory's settings from PHC? If so, satisfied or have you since modified?*_

I tried his settings, but they were too yellow. Each unit's calibration is different as Gregory mentioned in one of his reviews. If you look at all his Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronics reviews the settings are all slightly different even with the same model.

_*@spocky12's instructions at XDA say his app can be used as a replacement for the stock Chinese launcher- Anyone doing this, or are you using the Android leanback or another launcher?*_

Man it's been awhile since I tried another launcher besides leanback. I would like one that I can put a 4K image that changes everyday like a chromecast, but haven't found one. Let me know what your experience is. Since I boot directly to the same HDMI that is connected to my receiver I rarely see leanback anyway and use my Roku as my streamer.


_*After installing ProjecTivy Tools, anyone disable noise reduction and deinterlacing?
- I'd assume you'd want to disable DNR, but keep deinterlacing (especially as there's no 24p output)?*_

Definitely disable both noise reduction and deinterlacing unless your you're feeding your projector interlaced video like 480i from composite cables connected to a DVD player or NES--it's old tech to fix crap video sources/outputs. Not only will your image improve for 1080p sources it also decreases input lag to a very nice playable level--as low as 32ms. I believe that Deinterlacing is automatically turned off for 4K sources.


----------



## Brajesh

Great guidance as usual, thanks! I'll report back.

I'm really impressed with this PJ after a week of use (using default movie mode setting)... quite a bit improved over the original Xiaomi 4K, which I had for some weeks a couple of years ago (when it first came out). The contrast is quite excellent, and blacks appear better as a result. Impressed given U.S. DLP PJ's don't reach these levels (I've tried Optoma UHD50X, UHD30 & UHD51A and BenQ HT3550) When watching scope movies, the black bars are much closer to black than the Optoma UHD50X I have (and will now be replacing). Sharpness is a bit better as well, likely because it's laser vs. being lamp-based.


----------



## Brajesh

Finally rooted my A300... hesitated for a while worried something might go wrong and I'd brick it. This YT video was a big help, but with my unit, an older Magisk and older ProjecTivyTools (later updated to latest v3.56) were needed. Took about a dozen attempts to root.

@Casey_Bryson, as you wrote before, ProjecTivyTools is awesome. Bought the premium version; well worth it. Question is how to best dial in HDR, SDR and 3D settings? Are you guys using calibration disks (if so, which?) or test patterns, or just eyeballing it for each mode? I'm not planning for professional ISF calibration.

One more thing... this PJ doesn't seem to indicate it's receiving a HDR signal or is there a setting I'm missing?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Brajesh said:


> Finally rooted my A300... hesitated for a while worried something might go wrong and I'd brick it. This YT video was a big help, but with my unit, an older Magisk and older ProjecTivyTools (later updated to latest v3.56) were needed. Took about a dozen attempts to root.
> 
> @Casey_Bryson, as you wrote before, ProjecTivyTools is awesome. Bought the premium version; well worth it. Question is how to best dial in HDR, SDR and 3D settings? Are you guys using calibration disks (if so, which?) or test patterns, or just eyeballing it for each mode? I'm not planning for professional ISF calibration.
> 
> One more thing... this PJ doesn't seem to indicate it's receiving a HDR signal or is there a setting I'm missing?


Way to fight through it! I think mine took a couple try and a few hours of frustration; I was hoping it would be easier by now, but maybe not--either way well worth it and almost impossible to brick unless you're a brick (as dumb as) ;-)

Honestly I have the Spears and Munsil HDR discs and while they are good for seeing the same scene in at 1000 nits, 4000 nits, and 10000 nits I haven't used them for anything else other than detecting Judder. I mostly used them to see if my DTM via MadVR was configured right and even then I had to also throw two of the worst HDR discs Solo (super Dark) and The Meg (Extremely Bright) to really confirm that my settings were right--those movies are a good torture test to use even if you are not using DTM for your movies and maybe candidates to calibrate for your HDR Bright and HDR Dark profiles. BTW 3D and SDR should be the same since they are both Rec 709. I tried to make a 3D mode, but ended up not needing it.

As far as calibration tips: use the greyscale calibration images supplied with Projectivity Tools to get your greyscale right in SDR ( using the RGB Gain under Custom) and it will apply to HDR as well IF you make sure to turn off Dynamic Color in HDR mode, on for SDR. I just eyeballed it and made sure it's a little on the warm side to look like 6500k; if you've seen what normal, warm, or cool looks like (projector is cool by default) enough you'll be able to get it. Remember that color mixing is additive e.g. Red + Green= yellow. Red + Blue=Magenta and Blue + Yellow=Cyan. I haven't messed with the Offsets too much, but it's there if you need it. I know Gregory of PHC was able to get it calibrated without touching the offsets--Gain is more than sufficient luckily.

ALSO...check how the same test images or movies look on different devices/TV's in the house for a comparison. Skin tones are good for color, skies are good to make sure the image is not too blown out e.g. no detail in clouds or missing etc...

By default the projector isn't going to display logo or really any indicator that it has switched to HDR other than the display menu being blown out and the obvious EOTF gamut/curve change. However if you have Projectivity Tools and SDR and HDR Profiles Associations configured for each input, then Projectivity Tools will display which mode you're in and the profile being applied when the projector automatically switches to HDR or SDR.

NOTE: You can also see if it's HDR or SDR by clicking the Menu/Hamburger button twice with Projectivity Tools running.


----------



## Brajesh

Thanks again @Casey_Bryson, you're a wealth of knowledge on UST's !


----------



## Brajesh

@Casey_Bryson, need to bug you again... with ProjecTivyTools, every time I power off & back on, my settings (like DNR, deinterlacing and stock apps being disabled/frozen) aren't saved. Is there a way to make them stick?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Brajesh said:


> @Casey_Bryson, need to bug you again... with ProjecTivyTools, every time I power off & back on, my settings (like DNR, deinterlacing and stock apps being disabled/frozen) aren't saved. Is there a way to make them stick?


Hmmm...I don't have those issues. Try searching [APP] Xiaomi/Fengmi/Wemax Mi Led/Laser Projector/TV tools or post it there if you can't find a solution. Michael (Spocky) provides great support on his app.


----------



## spocky12

Image settings are stored by ProjecTivy tools in a profile. You need to bind that profile to an HDMI input so that they are restored. Is the profile lost when you reboot?
Frozen apps, however, shouldn't reset upon reboot, it's an Android behavior that can't be reverted automatically (it's not some kind of parameter that is saved into the app). This makes me think system wide issue with your device.
What's your device/firmware exactly ? Do you have any error message ? Does it appear to reset anything during boot ?


----------



## Brajesh

@spocky12, thanks much for replying. I wanted to take a little time to try things before following up. So, not binding the profile to a HDMI input was my miss, and now settings are being (re)stored. The first problem I have is with Google Play Services--I had to disable because of constant pop-up error messages. But, now I've lost the premium features I paid for, like ability to toggle between display profiles using the remote. When I had Google Play Services, I did disable auto-updates, but that didn't prevent the constant pop-up error messages. The second problem is that I can also no longer get to the projector's 'General settings' section...
















Is there a way to have the premium version of your app without Google Play Services? And, how do I correct this second problem?









BTW, here's my firmware version info.:


----------



## Brajesh

Think I at least figured out my Android TV (launcher) widget error issue, and it's because it doesn't have super user rights. I was never prompted for it... is there a way to grant it this? Click on app's permissions setting shows/does nothing.


----------



## spocky12

Brajesh said:


> Think I at least figured out my Android TV (launcher) widget error issue, and it's because it doesn't have super user rights. I was never prompted for it... is there a way to grant it this? Click on app's permissions setting shows/does nothing.


Start magisk manager, there's a section where you can enable/disable root per app.

Concerning Google play services, it's used to fetch the premium state of the app. It can't be removed. Anyway it shouldn't crash. Did it start crashing after a specific action on your part ? Did you try to freeze or uninstall a specific package ?
Connecting a computer to the projector with adb, can you get a logcat during the play services crash ? This might help understand where your issue comes from.


----------



## Brajesh

Google Play Services and Android TV launcher errors started as soon as both were installed and projector rebooted, and continue every time I power on. Small progress though... I can now finally toggle using up/down arrows to different display profiles.

Just ran logcat and the output is long and still going. Let me see if I can get it all into a text file.


----------



## Brajesh

@spocky12 , I was able to give ATV launcher superuser access only by uninstalling and re-installing it (which gave the prompt to grant access). Everything works as expected, but I can't solve the final problem, which is to get rid of the 'Google Play services has stopped' and 'Android TV Widget has stopped' error messages upon every power on. For Google services, I disabled notifications, but that didn't help. For Android TV widget, I don't know what's triggering that error. I only have two launchers shown when I click Home in Settings: ATV Launcher and ProjecTivy Tools (as I've frozen the stock Chinese launcher).

Anyway, here's the logcat (718KB). Thanks again for your help with troubleshooting and trying to find a resolution.


----------



## Brajesh

Anyone have HDR and SDR settings you're happy with that you can share? I realize every projector will vary, but would like to use as starting reference. Tried Gregory's settings from his updated A300 review and find them too yellow for HDR, although not bad for SDR. Tempted to buy the Spears & Munsil UHD Calibration disc, but reading it can be overwhelming for most, and not designed for basic settings.


----------



## cranestyle

@spocky12 I've got the batman projector (Xiaomi 4k, Chinese) with the symptoms. I launch the engineering menu hoping to find the HDCP keys reset, but it doesn't seem to exist. At least not according to Google translate.

The symptom I'm trying to fix is that when I connect a Yamaha AV receiver to the projector, I get nothing but a black screen. The receiver can connect to any other number of devices I have successfully, and all the devices I connect to the receiver can connect to the projector individually. 

All of this worked just fine up until I plugged an Xbox series X into the receiver, and it's now all stopped working. I have factory reset the projector, re-wiped all cache, data, reinstalled and rooted etc. Still no fix. 

Perhaps it's because I don't have the Play Services installed, so I don't have the premium ProjectIvyTools, but for some reason I keep missing how to bind the profile to a given HDMI input. Any ideas on either of those subjects?


----------



## cranestyle

Brajesh said:


> @spocky12 , I was able to give ATV launcher superuser access only by uninstalling and re-installing it (which gave the prompt to grant access). Everything works as expected, but I can't solve the final problem, which is to get rid of the 'Google Play services has stopped' and 'Android TV Widget has stopped' error messages upon every power on. For Google services, I disabled notifications, but that didn't help. For Android TV widget, I don't know what's triggering that error. I only have two launchers shown when I click Home in Settings: ATV Launcher and ProjecTivy Tools (as I've frozen the stock Chinese launcher).
> 
> Anyway, here's the logcat (718KB). Thanks again for your help with troubleshooting and trying to find a resolution.


Here's the same reply here just for posterity, and people like me that didn't realize both threads had the same question.



> Well, you only have two things crashing regularly in there:
> Android TV Services, because it can't find the Android Clock Widget
> 
> and
> 
> The Xiaomi Push Service. I don't know what the effects of freezing the android tv service would be in terms of the rest of how you want to use Gapps to consume media, but start with trying to freeze the push service from XM to see if that helps in any way.
> 
> You can see that the Gapps process is definitely getting killed, but that's not necessarily bad as that reaping can happen if your application is not visible as part of normal system activity.


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

whats the best settings you all put on for brightness, contrast, etc?
seems like not as bright as Monitor mode...


----------



## nas19

Zhang Xinglong said:


> whats the best settings you all put on for brightness, contrast, etc?
> seems like not as bright as Monitor mode...


What do you mean by "not as bright as monitor mode"? I usually set it pretty close to the default 50, maybe few points higher or lower based on what I'm watching. The brightness is pretty good for me. Only problem is with HDR content, which looks dark. A good solution to that problem is to start using a HDFury device, but I haven't taken that step yet.


----------



## Brajesh

HDFury takes the A300 to a whole another level... more accurate colors, being able to enjoy DV. And, A300 is plenty bright; brighter than Fengmi T1 when I last compared side by side.


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

hmmm let me go read what is this hdfury


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

Trying to read what the HDFury Does... sounds like another level of processsing... doesnt that create more output lagg? 

I am guessing it goes between the Receiver and the Projector to "Boost Nits value" to make the shows "brighter"?

Recently watching some korean shows... dunno why they like to make their shows so dark... i have to set dynamic contrast to on then i can see properly


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

nas19 said:


> What do you mean by "not as bright as monitor mode"? I usually set it pretty close to the default 50, maybe few points higher or lower based on what I'm watching. The brightness is pretty good for me. Only problem is with HDR content, which looks dark. A good solution to that problem is to start using a HDFury device, but I haven't taken that step yet.


after you mention this i realised the darkness was indeed caused by hdr content from the apple tv... not sure why this is so


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

Brajesh said:


> HDFury takes the A300 to a whole another level... more accurate colors, being able to enjoy DV. And, A300 is plenty bright; brighter than Fengmi T1 when I last compared side by side.


I bought a HDFURY Arcana to test as your recommended

After testing for hours last night i left the apple tv to FORCE DV, if i let it keep switching between SDR and HDR and DV wah it laggs badly switching between the modes.

I had to leave the projector on Monitor mode too as the other modes were too dark


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

DV>HDR:









HDR DIRECT:


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

Hmm... not sure if i am liking the colour of the DV>HDR..


----------



## Brajesh

Not sure why your picture is dim. I don't use Apple TV. Brightness is there with Zidoo Z9X and nVidia Shield TV Pro, but DV picture is a bit brighter with Zidoo.

I'm using the preset Movie picture mode with A300, but with color/saturation turned up about 5 clicks. Have a completely dark room, and using a 142" 1.1 gain white screen.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

I've decided to make the slight lumens upgrade to th the A300 from my Fengmi 4K Cinema (L176FCN). There hasn't been anything else out that checks all the boxes namely: 2500 calibrated lumens, 3000:1+ contrast, low input lag, and 3D.

Thanks to @Brajesh for recommending a price negotiaion with NothingButLabel--I've been a big fan of them as they are enthusiast friendly, providing repair services, calibration, and youtube vids of the lastest from Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronics (Wemax). I was able to pay with PayPal for an additional $60, but it gives me even more peace of mind in case there are any issues.

I'll be posting my experience here. If everything goes well I'll be selling my rooted, low input lag, "calibrated" Fengmi that has been stellar for almost 3 years. I intend to root the A300 as well which others have had issue with recently so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Brajesh

Congrats Casey, will look forward to your impressions. The actual root went smoothly with my A300, but the problem I ran into were Google Play Services & Android TV widget stopping errors after installing Google Play Services via Projectivy. I bought the paid version of it to have different picture profiles, and it worked like a champ, but the annoying errors were... well annoying. One of the error messages would pop-up a few minutes after powering on, then the other like 15-20 mins in, while into a movie or show. A few other users reported the same issue in the XDA thread as well.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Brajesh said:


> Congrats Casey, will look forward to your impressions. The actual root went smoothly with my A300, but the problem I ran into were Google Play Services & Android TV widget stopping errors after installing Google Play Services via Projectivy. I bought the paid version of it to have different picture profiles, and it worked like a champ, but the annoying errors were... well annoying. One of the error messages would pop-up a few minutes after powering on, then the other like 15-20 mins in, while into a movie or show. A few other users reported the same issue in the XDA thread as well.


NothingButLabel mentioned they don't root anymore due to some issues, but I dismissed that as they are a business and probably have some liability in supporting it for non technical consumers. 

I wonder if it was a firmware version or Google Play version issue? I searched the XDA forum, but didn't read every A300 post so maybe I missed it. Either way I'm already committed so we'll see how it goes. Maybe I can find a solution if it is an issue for me. We'll see.


----------



## spocky12

Casey_Bryson said:


> NothingButLabel mentioned they don't root anymore due to some issues, but I dismissed that as they are a business and probably have some liability in supporting it for non technical consumers.
> 
> I wonder if it was a firmware version or Google Play version issue? I searched the XDA forum, but didn't read every A300 post so maybe I missed it. Either way I'm already committed so we'll see how it goes. Maybe I can find a solution if it is an issue for me. We'll see.


Don't hesitate to share your findings. Unfortunately, I am unable to reproduce this behavior on my projectors, which makes me think this is specific to a300.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

spocky12 said:


> Don't hesitate to share your findings. Unfortunately, I am unable to reproduce this behavior on my projectors, which makes me think this is specific to a300.


Thanks Michael. Will do!


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

Brajesh said:


> Not sure why your picture is dim. I don't use Apple TV. Brightness is there with Zidoo Z9X and nVidia Shield TV Pro, but DV picture is a bit brighter with Zidoo.
> 
> I'm using the preset Movie picture mode with A300, but with color/saturation turned up about 5 clicks. Have a completely dark room, and using a 142" 1.1 gain white screen.


Hmm movie mode makes it seem dimmer too... had to use highlight

i had to boost Contrast +5
Dynamic Contrast on
Dynamic colour on

when testing noted sometimes when i switch from monitor mode to the next > sport mode, the image SUDDENLY becomes nice and bright for a brief moment... then it dimmed back down... it seems like something from the projector kicked in...


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

Apple TV direct forced HDR vs HDFury DV > HDR Converted
A300 Standard Mode + Dynamic Contrast + Dynamic Colour :




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=429512318651352






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=5507452929266523






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=762986608205437



Seems like those weird colour artifacts on fast moving scenes are gone with the HD Fury DV > HDR

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDFury Arcana Forced DV to HDR vs Default match source SDR
A300 Standard Mode + Dynamic Contrast + Dynamic Colour :




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1030029911285254



Seems like DV > HDR shows better colour vs SDR as well

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

However Apple TV wall paper looked weird on forced HDFury DV to HDR conversion… bottom is SDR


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

Pixel Perfect Camera Color Correction Card – (Set of 2) - 4x6 for Photo and Video - Reference Tool Grey Card Target White Balance Exposure Temperature Color Calibration Chart : Amazon.sg: Electronics


Pixel Perfect Camera Color Correction Card – (Set of 2) - 4x6 for Photo and Video - Reference Tool Grey Card Target White Balance Exposure Temperature Color Calibration Chart : Amazon.sg: Electronics



www.amazon.sg














IF i were to buy this do you think its possible to eyeball the RGB calibration on the A300 lol or really must buy a meter?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

spocky12 said:


> Don't hesitate to share your findings. Unfortunately, I am unable to reproduce this behavior on my projectors, which makes me think this is specific to a300.





Brajesh said:


> Congrats Casey, will look forward to your impressions. The actual root went smoothly with my A300, but the problem I ran into were Google Play Services & Android TV widget stopping errors after installing Google Play Services via Projectivy. I bought the paid version of it to have different picture profiles, and it worked like a champ, but the annoying errors were... well annoying. One of the error messages would pop-up a few minutes after powering on, then the other like 15-20 mins in, while into a movie or show. A few other users reported the same issue in the XDA thread as well.



I finally received my A300 Monday. DHL Express lost it, but when we launched an investigation they found it and got it here within 5 days. I received my Fengmi 4K in 5 days back in 2019.

@spocky12 and @Brajesh I rooted it yesterday and only had an issue with the twrp error stating my Magisk ZIP file was not in the right format ?!? I tried 25.1 and 19.3 and finally got the 19.3 working after disabling MTP/then enabling it again--no idea why that helped, but I was desperate and trying anything I could. 7zip said there were no issues with the ZIP files and I repackged them several different ways, but nothing worked except disabling/renabling MTP. I updated to 25.1 through it's app.

I installed Google Play Services and no issues within the past 24hrs. 3.65 didn't recognize my prior purchase of Projectivity Tools, so I upgraded to 4.01 aka Projectivity Launcher-- I love the new look and the HDR, DV, and HDMI input to test with---makes it all the more easy to calibrate.

Everything is smooth as butter otherwise. I'll report back if I have any issues.

P.S. I updated the A300 firmware to Build 20.9.10.857 before rooting. It shipped with 9.4.30.494


----------



## Brajesh

Nice you got it working without the Google play services errors. What firmware version is your A300 on?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Brajesh said:


> Nice you got it working without the Google play services errors. What firmware version is your A300 on?



I updated the A300 firmware to Build 20.9.10.857 before rooting. It shipped with 9.4.30.494. The 494 is the part that Spocky theorized would be tied to higher/lower lumen output. I tested both .494 and 563 last night and there wasn't any visible difference.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Casey_Bryson said:


> I updated the A300 firmware to Build 20.9.10.857 before rooting. It shipped with 9.4.30.494. The 494 is the part that Spocky theorized would be tied to higher/lower lumen output. I tested both .494 and 563 last night and there wasn't any visible difference.




Here is the engeering menu, first option for both my projectors: @Brajesh can you post your A300? It would be interesting to compare.

For Reference from Spocky: 
*Engineering Menu App Translation*

Here you'll find information about xiaomi's engineering menu app.
After a bit of google translate and reverse engineering, here's a translation of the different menus, along with my own values (1st one is for "rainman", second one for "batman")

*Projector information*
_- Brightness [1541][1610]_
_- DLP vendor name [APPO][APPO]_
_- Production Week [1812][1921]_
_- Contrast ratio [3828][3370]_
_- Brightness Uniformity [940][856]_
_- Serial Number_
_- Color coordinates [r:860 g:860 b:860 x:283 y:302][r:860 g:860 b:860 x:2720 y:2790]_

*Solid color (android)* -> displays a solid color (using android system)
*Solid color (projector)* -> displays a solid color (native)
*Other image test (android)* -> displays a gradient (using android system)
*Other image test (projector)* -> displays a gradient (native)
*Color wheel delay* -> when incorrectly set, this can lead to posterization issues (gradients become unnatural and tend to display large uniform areas) [490][420]
*Save color wheel delay to Android*
*Image mode*: change the screen light intensity
- Standard
- Highlight
- Energy saving

*Temperature monitoring*
- ambient temperature [31][43]
- color wheel [52][63]
- Laser temperature channel 1 [60][74]
- Laser temperature channel 2 [61][74]
- DMD temperature [-][0]

*Model name* [MiProjA1][MiProjLAS2]
*Human body induction* -> enables/disables IR sensor that disable image when coming close to the laser
*Save information to projector*
*DLP version* [major:1, minor:2, patch:5][major:7, minor:3, patch:7]
*3D* (when modified, need to restart to take effect) -> enable/disable 3d support



A300










Here's the one from my Fengmi 4k Cinema


----------



## ipnface

Anyone know the HDR curve for the A300 for HDFury Diva for LLDV?


----------



## Masonkhmn

Zhang Xinglong said:


> I bought a HDFURY Arcana to test as your recommended
> 
> After testing for hours last night i left the apple tv to FORCE DV, if i let it keep switching between SDR and HDR and DV wah it laggs badly switching between the modes.
> 
> I had to leave the projector on Monitor mode too as the other modes were too dark


HDFURY Arcana does it really make a difference? I have wemax a300 connected to my yamaha AVR


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

Masonkhmn said:


> HDFURY Arcana does it really make a difference? I have wemax a300 connected to my yamaha AVR


I sold it away lol


----------



## tehshengjie

Casey_Bryson said:


> You can do everything except get to the long press menu to turn on 3D and go to more settings. With Projectivity tools installed you can get to more settings and focus. I'll try and see if I can figure out how to get to the long press menu. BTW you can always use the web version of the remote (Xiaomi GITV Remote Control) also made by Spocky, but I haven't figured out how to get the long press menu with that either in my 5 minutes of tinkering.


 Hi how do I pair this web based remote on iPhone to the A300?


----------



## tehshengjie

Casey_Bryson said:


> You can do everything except get to the long press menu to turn on 3D and go to more settings. With Projectivity tools installed you can get to more settings and focus.
> 
> I'll try and see if I can figure out how to get to the long press menu.
> 
> BTW you can always use the web version of the remote (Xiaomi GITV Remote Control) also made by Spocky, but I haven't figured out how to get the long press menu with that either in my 5 minutes of tinkering.


Hi can I check how do I pair this web based remote on iPhone and the A300?


----------

